# Steam: Datenbank gehackt - Valve prüft möglichen Verlust von Account- und Kreditkartendaten



## SimonFistrich (11. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Datenbank gehackt - Valve prüft möglichen Verlust von Account- und Kreditkartendaten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Datenbank gehackt - Valve prüft möglichen Verlust von Account- und Kreditkartendaten


----------



## Krampfkeks (11. November 2011)

grml


----------



## baiR (11. November 2011)

Boah macht mich das wütend. Schon das zweite Unternehmen, dass gehackt wurden ist, wo ich meine Daten hinterlegt habe.  
Das kann doch nicht normal sein, dass so viele Unternehmen kurz nacheinander gehackt werden. Das kann ich wohl nur auf die unendliche Inkompetenz der Mitarbeiter der Valvedatenbanken schieben. Vlt. sollte man in dieser Hinsicht einfach nicht so viel sparen und vernünftige Mitarbeiter einstellen.


----------



## FYoshi (11. November 2011)

Immerhin die Informationen waren verschlüsselt.
Das sollte normal sein, ist aber bei weitem kein Standard.

Ach ja, wäre ja mal toll wenn man sein Passwort ändern könnte.
"Please try it again later"


----------



## FYoshi (11. November 2011)

baiR schrieb:


> Boah macht mich das wütend. Schon das zweite Unternehmen, dass gehackt wurden ist, wo ich meine Daten hinterlegt habe.
> Das kann doch nicht normal sein, dass so viele Unternehmen kurz nacheinander gehackt werden. Das kann ich wohl nur auf die unendliche Inkompetenz der Mitarbeiter der Valvedatenbanken schieben. Vlt. sollte man in dieser Hinsicht einfach nicht so viel sparen und vernünftige Mitarbeiter einstellen.


 
So einfach ist das nicht. Es wird weit verbreitete Software eingesetzt diese Sicherheitslücken aufweisen können.
Wenn Linux, Windows oder das DBMS einen Fehler hat, so kann man sich bei Valve wund programmieren.
Es ist sehr schwer und teilweise unmöglich seine Systeme abzudichten.
Übrigens, in Hochsicherheitsanwendungen sind statistisch pro 1000 Zeilen trotzdem noch 2-3 Fehler enthalten.

Ich will Valve nicht in Schutz nehmen, aber möglicherweise haben sie tatsächlich alles Erdenkliche getan um die Daten zu sichern.
Immerhin waren sie verschlüsselt und gesaltet.
Man muss sich leider daran gewöhnen das die Daten genauso sicher sind wie ein Flugzeug d.h. nicht 100% sicher.


----------



## AniSkywalker78 (11. November 2011)

Ich find die Mitteilung von Gabe gut. Er sagt was bekannt ist und was noch getan werden muss/wird. Empfehlungen werden genannt und ER (CEO) entschuldigt sich persoenlich.

...Warum ich das so toll finde?!? Weil heutzutage niemand mehr zu seinen Fehlern, oder Problemen steht, bzw. stehen moechte - es waren immer die anderen und man hat doch immer alles getan, sind die Standard Floskeln aus Politik und Wirtschaft...

So aergerlich der steam-forum-hack auch ist, so scheint zumindest die Kommunikation mit den usern (Kunden) zu funktionieren. Das ist mal ne ganz andere Informationspolitik als die von Sony seinerzeit, da wurde geschwiegen, heruntergespielt, verheimlicht, geleugnet, usw.


----------



## ElPechos (11. November 2011)

Hmm schon blöd... aber bei dier Gelegenheit ist mir aufgefallen das bei meinem ca. 5 Jahre alten Steamaccount immer noch nicht die e-mail Adresse (schon lange nicht mehr in Gebrauch) verifiziert war. Naja das scheint ja nun zu meinem Vorteil zu sen .

Und deshalb bleib ich auch weiter schön bei den Retails, schaut nicht nur besser aus man macht auch kein Onlinebanking.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (11. November 2011)

baiR schrieb:


> Boah macht mich das wütend. Schon das zweite Unternehmen, dass gehackt wurden ist, wo ich meine Daten hinterlegt habe.


 
Glaub mir, das wird in den kommenden Jahren/Jahrzehnten noch viel schlimmer werden.
Experten sagen ja heute schon, dass die Kriege der Zukunft fast ausschliesslich durch Hacks durchgeführt werden. 
Durch Hacking können ganze Städte in die Luft gesprengt und jeder zu jeder Zeit ausspioniert werden. Niemand (kein Privatuser)
kann sich davor schützen, egal wie gut er sich vorbereitet. Das wird bestimmt noch hässlich... 

Das ist jetzt noch alles harmlos dagegen.


----------



## Sajrana (11. November 2011)

naja. . . selber schuld wer Kreditkartendaten angibt ;D


----------



## Bonkic (11. November 2011)

AniSkywalker78 schrieb:


> So aergerlich der steam-forum-hack auch ist, so scheint zumindest die Kommunikation mit den usern (Kunden) zu funktionieren. Das ist mal ne ganz andere Informationspolitik als die von Sony seinerzeit, da wurde geschwiegen, heruntergespielt, verheimlicht, geleugnet, usw.



ohne sony jetzt in schutz nehmen zu wollen, gilt es an der stelle doch das ein oder andere zu bedenken:
sony ist, anders als valve, auch seinen anlegern ggü verantwortlich.
ein fehler in der kommunikation könnte da fatale folgen haben. 
das interessiert mich als kunden natürlich nicht, braucht es auch nicht, aber eine tatsache ist es eben dennoch. 
zudem ist sony dann eben doch um die ein oder andere größenordnung größer.

abgesehen davon hat sich valve nun auch beinahe eine woche zeit gelassen, um seine kunden offiziell über den vorfall überhaupt zu informieren und vor allem auch darüber, dass evtl. auch kreditkarteninformationen abhanden gekommen sind.


----------



## Grownz (11. November 2011)

AniSkywalker78 schrieb:


> Ich find die Mitteilung von Gabe gut. Er sagt was bekannt ist und was noch getan werden muss/wird. Empfehlungen werden genannt und ER (CEO) entschuldigt sich persoenlich.
> 
> ...Warum ich das so toll finde?!? Weil heutzutage niemand mehr zu seinen Fehlern, oder Problemen steht, bzw. stehen moechte - es waren immer die anderen und man hat doch immer alles getan, sind die Standard Floskeln aus Politik und Wirtschaft...
> 
> So aergerlich der steam-forum-hack auch ist, so scheint zumindest die Kommunikation mit den usern (Kunden) zu funktionieren. Das ist mal ne ganz andere Informationspolitik als die von Sony seinerzeit, da wurde geschwiegen, heruntergespielt, verheimlicht, geleugnet, usw.


 Ich seh das genauso! Zumal ich es Valve auch abnehme, dass die kritischen Daten allesamt verschlüsselt abgelegt sind! Somit ist es eher unwahrscheinlich, dass die Hacker etwas mit ggf. entwendeten Kreditkarten-Infos oder Passwörtern anfangen können.

Und was ich richtig Klasse finde: Er entschuldigt sich ZEITNAH! Er sagt, ok, wir haben da was verbockt, aber wir stehen dazu! Er nennt die Fakten, das Ausmaß des Hacks und die betroffenen Daten. Das System wird nicht einfach offline genommen, sondern den Usern wird erklärt, wie sie sich absichern können/sollten.

Weiter so, Gabe!


----------



## DonIggy (11. November 2011)

Grownz schrieb:


> Zumal ich es Valve auch abnehme, dass die kritischen Daten allesamt verschlüsselt abgelegt sind! Somit ist es eher unwahrscheinlich, dass die Hacker etwas mit ggf. entwendeten Kreditkarten-Infos oder Passwörtern anfangen können.


 
Solange das nich md5 war...


----------



## masterkoron (11. November 2011)

Wer SteamGuard aktiviert hat, dürft eh kein all zu großes Problem haben.


----------



## Mendos (11. November 2011)

Und da war er wieder, einer dieser Gründe warum sowas wie Steam abzulehnen ist ..

Btw. MD5 ist _keine_ Verschlüsselung sondern ein Hash-Algorithmus für Prüfsummen.


----------



## Bitfreezer (11. November 2011)

DonIggy schrieb:


> Solange das nich md5 war...


 
Kann es nicht gewesen sein, weil md5 ein Einwegs-Hashing ist. Die Kreditkartendaten müssen aber entschlüsselt werden, wenn jemand etwas kauft.


----------



## TruplayaUB (11. November 2011)

LOL ... wie krank wäre die Vorstellung das EA mitsamt Origin in dieser Sache verwickelt wären und diesen Angriff gestartet haben um die volle Aufmerksamkeit (und Sicherheit) für ihre Online Plattform zu gewinnen 
Theoretisch hat sich Origin ja schon an unseren Daten ausgelassen  und somit auch ein paar "steam" Zugänge gefunden mit denen sich eine solche Propaganda anzetteln lässt. Ich bitte nicht zu vergessen das dies nur eine Theorie ist, welche mir in den Sinn kam und (bisher) in keinster Weise bestätigt wurde ....


----------



## DokMuffin (11. November 2011)

Wenn ich das richtig lese, was im Moment über ein paar Quellen kommt, dann war Steam über ein Jahr offen gegenüber Web SQL Angriffen. Zwar hat Valve hier was gegen unternommen, wohl aber allem Anschein nach nicht gut genug.

Quelle: http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2011/Nov/156


----------



## Thought (11. November 2011)

Wie gut dass ich skyrim auf PS3 gekauft hab 

Valve scheint allem Anschein nach der letzte Drecksladen zu sein.


----------



## Sheggo (11. November 2011)

...und aus genau diesem Grund nutze ich kein Steam oder Origin oder sonstwas...
Die Betreiber können nämlich gar nicht für die Sicherheit der Userdaten garantieren!


----------



## Pistolpaul (11. November 2011)

Sheggo schrieb:


> ...und aus genau diesem Grund nutze ich kein Steam oder Origin oder sonstwas...
> Die Betreiber können nämlich gar nicht für die Sicherheit der Userdaten garantieren!


 
lul, warum bist du dann bei pc games angemeldet?
viel zu hohes risiko!
versteck dich am besten im keller und schnitze löffel


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (11. November 2011)

Thought schrieb:


> Wie gut dass ich skyrim auf PS3 gekauft hab
> 
> Valve scheint allem Anschein nach der letzte Drecksladen zu sein.


 
Selbst Fail würd ich sagen, das PSN ist ja auch nicht grad das sicherste


----------



## Egersdorfer (11. November 2011)

Sheggo schrieb:


> ...und aus genau diesem Grund nutze ich kein Steam oder Origin oder sonstwas...
> Die Betreiber können nämlich gar nicht für die Sicherheit der Userdaten garantieren!


 
Zumindest finde ich es gut, wenn Leute mit dem Thema Datensicherheit kritisch umgehen. Allerdings ist es wieder typisch, die Schuld immer den anderen zu geben.

Sicherheit betrifft jeden, JEDER muss dazu seinen Beitrag leisten. Nutze ein einmaliges Passwort, nicht das gleiche bei jeder Platform. V.a. nicht das gleiche, das man in Foren nutzt. Dann gibt es Sachen wie Paypal, die vom eigenen Konto abbuchen, das heißt, man kann diese Abbuchung (je nach Bank) üblicherweise sechs Wochen, in denen man eine (falsche) Abbuchung wieder zurückbekommt. 

Wenn man aber faul (und unintelligen) an die Sache herangeht, dann sind natürlich die Daten deutlich unsicherer.


----------



## Odin333 (11. November 2011)

Thought schrieb:


> Wie gut dass ich skyrim auf PS3 gekauft hab


 
kaum zehn vor neun und schon hat jemand den Fail des Tages gebracht.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Thought (11. November 2011)

Ok, verstecken wir uns alle im Keller und lesen uns wieder Bücher vor!


----------



## Stonemender (11. November 2011)

Sajrana schrieb:


> naja. . . selber schuld wer Kreditkartendaten angibt ;D


 
Dir ist schon klar, dass das Kreditkartensystem so funktioniert, dass bei Schäden die Bank haftet? Das ist ja der Grund warum Kreditkarten das Nonplusultra für sicheres Bezahlen im Web sind (und auch der Grund, warum es mittlerweile zusätzliche Sicherheitsoptionen für VISA gibt).


----------



## DonIggy (11. November 2011)

Bitfreezer schrieb:


> Kann es nicht gewesen sein, weil md5 ein Einwegs-Hashing ist. Die Kreditkartendaten müssen aber entschlüsselt werden, wenn jemand etwas kauft.


 
schade, dass es hier keinen facepalm-smiley gibt. den bräucht ich jetzt.
ich schieb das mal darauf, dass es früh am morgen ist  sorry!


----------



## Irokese95 (11. November 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Selbst Fail würd ich sagen, das PSN ist ja auch nicht grad das sicherste



Ist doch egal, wenn man im PSN nicht die Kontodaten angibt. 

Wenn PSN wieder offline geht, kann es den Skyrim Spielern egal sein (außer sie spielen auch andere Games online). Für Steam-Käufer ist es natürlich anders.


----------



## Worrel (11. November 2011)

Irokese95 schrieb:


> Wenn PSN wieder offline geht, kann es den Skyrim Spielern egal sein (außer sie spielen auch andere Games online). Für Steam-Käufer ist es natürlich anders.


 Ähm, nein.
Installierte Steam Games kann man auch im Offline Modus spielen.


----------



## Exar-K (11. November 2011)

Spielefirmenhack die 23ste, oder so. Ich schätze mal, dass es irgendwann wohl auch Blizzard erwischen wird. Leider.
Ich frage mich, wann diese ganze Diebstahlwelle wieder abklingen wird.

PS: Mit verifizierter Email und SteamGuard braucht man sich um seinen Account sowieso keine Gedanken machen und für evtl. entstehende Kreditkartenschäden kommt eh die Bank auf.


----------



## Flo66R6 (11. November 2011)

Mir stellt sich gerade die Frage wie ich denn mein Passwort im Forum überhaupt ändern kann! Wenn ich mich anmelde komme ich nämlich nirgendwo hin. Es wird immer nur die Nachricht angezeigt, dass das Forum angegriffen wurde.

Ich werde wenn ich zuhause bin auf jeden Fall erst einmal mein STEAM Passwort ändern.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## McTrevor (11. November 2011)

Pistolpaul schrieb:


> lul, warum bist du dann bei pc games angemeldet?
> viel zu hohes risiko!
> versteck dich am besten im keller und schnitze löffel



Das kann man wohl kaum vergleichen, oder hast du bei PCGames Daten hinterlegt die dir im Ernstfall schaden können?



Stonemender schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass das Kreditkartensystem so funktioniert, dass bei Schäden die Bank haftet? Das ist ja der Grund warum Kreditkarten das Nonplusultra für sicheres Bezahlen im Web sind (und auch der Grund, warum es mittlerweile zusätzliche Sicherheitsoptionen für VISA gibt).



Ja, also ist es überhaupt kein Problem, wenn deine Kreditkartendaten in fremde Hände fallen? Mag sein, daß in letzter Instanz die Bank den Schaden übernimmt, aber das wird kaum mit einem Brief an die Bank erledigt sein. Wenn man sich erstmal wochen- oder gar monatelang mit der Bank kabbeln muss, bis die einem glauben, daß man nicht selbst die Ausgaben getätigt hat, ist man gut mit den Nerven runter. Und nun rate mal, wie Deine Bank solche Verluste aus dem Kreditkartengeschäft gegenfinanziert und wer letztendlich damit für den Schaden zahlt...



Sheggo schrieb:


> ...und aus genau diesem Grund nutze ich kein Steam oder Origin oder sonstwas...
> Die Betreiber können nämlich gar nicht für die Sicherheit der Userdaten garantieren!


 
Mein Reden seit Jahren. Natürlich haben die meisten keine Probleme bis jetzt erlebt und sind darum natürlich optimistisch, daß das so bleibt. Kann man ihnen auch nur wünschen. Aber wenn es schiefgeht, ist das Gekreische groß. Allerdings solte man sich dann an die eigene Nase fassen. Wer in der heutigen Zeit noch glaubt, daß seine Daten, die er im Internet irgendwo angibt, wirklich sicher sind, sollte sich im Keller verstecken und Löffel schnitzen.

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## Viper0201 (11. November 2011)

Also das sehe ich jetz mal als direkten Angriff auf uns Gamer. Und wenn hier jemand meint das es Valves schuld ist. Dann tut mir dieser jemand echt leid. Das wäre ja denn so als wenn ich bei jemanden Einbreche, etwas klaue und ihn dann töte, weil er es mitbekommen hat. Und ich dann behaupten würde das es seine Schuld sei, weil er etwas hatte was ich wollte.


----------



## Bonkic (11. November 2011)

Viper0201 schrieb:


> Also das sehe ich jetz mal als direkten Angriff auf uns Gamer. Und wenn hier jemand meint das es Valves schuld ist. Dann tut mir dieser jemand echt leid.


 
was heißt schon "schuld"?
schuldig ist natürlich zunächst mal der attackierende -logisch.
aber natürlich fällt es in valves aufgabenbereich kundendaten zu sichern, was allerdings -wie ja schon mehrmals hier angemerkt- wohl kaum zu 100% zu leisten ist. 
wie das letztendlich mit der haftung für etwaige schäden aussieht, müsste dann eben entschieden werden.


----------



## SGDrDeath (11. November 2011)

Thought schrieb:


> Wie gut dass ich skyrim auf PS3 gekauft hab
> 
> Valve scheint allem Anschein nach der letzte Drecksladen zu sein.


Am liebsten würde ich hier mal wieder den Dieter Nuhr anführen.

Keiner weiß wie der Hack ausgeführt wurde und wo genau die Lücke ist,  aber es muss Valves Schuld sein. Auf die Idee das die Drittsoftware  einsetzen und  Valve dann davon ausgeht das deren Hersteller sie  entsprechend wartet bzw. ihnen Infos über mögliche Sicherheitslücken  zukommen lässt kommst du nicht?

Wenn die durch die Foren rein gekommen sind könnte es noch viele anderen  betreffen, denn die verwenden das weit verbreitete vBulletin als  Software.



Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich gerade die Frage wie ich denn  mein Passwort im Forum überhaupt ändern kann! Wenn ich mich anmelde  komme ich nämlich nirgendwo hin. Es wird immer nur die Nachricht  angezeigt, dass das Forum angegriffen wurde.
> 
> Ich werde wenn ich zuhause bin auf jeden Fall erst einmal mein STEAM Passwort ändern.
> 
> ...


  Man sollte schon lesen was da steht. 

 Was meinst du was dir der Satz 





> We will reopen the forums as soon  as we can.


 sagen soll? Die Foren sind dich und dann kannst du  auch logischerweise dein Passwort dafür nicht ändern.

 Man sucht jetzt nach der Lücke durch die der Hack erfolgte und so lange  man die nicht kennt wäre es fatal die Foren offen zu lassen um das  Passwort ändern zu können.


----------



## Exar-K (11. November 2011)

Viper0201 schrieb:


> Also das sehe ich jetz mal als direkten Angriff auf uns Gamer. Und wenn hier jemand meint das es Valves schuld ist. Dann tut mir dieser jemand echt leid. Das wäre ja denn so als wenn ich bei jemanden Einbreche, etwas klaue und ihn dann töte, weil er es mitbekommen hat. Und ich dann behaupten würde das es seine Schuld sei, weil er etwas hatte was ich wollte.


 Das hängt natürlich in jedem Fall auch vom Opfer ab. Bei einer gute Absicherung liegt der Fall anders, als bei fahrlässigem Handeln und "offenen Scheunentoren". Das gilt sowohl beim Hauseinbruch, als auch beim Datenklau.
Wie es in diesem Fall hier aussieht, kann man noch nicht so genau sagen, aber immerhin waren die Daten (anders als bei Sony und Co.) schonmal verschlüsselt.


----------



## Tiakara (11. November 2011)

Viper0201 schrieb:


> Also das sehe ich jetz mal als direkten Angriff auf uns Gamer. Und wenn hier jemand meint das es Valves schuld ist. Dann tut mir dieser jemand echt leid. Das wäre ja denn so als wenn ich bei jemanden Einbreche, etwas klaue und ihn dann töte, weil er es mitbekommen hat. Und ich dann behaupten würde das es seine Schuld sei, weil er etwas hatte was ich wollte.


 
Dem kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Ich hoffe, dass langsam mal etwas gegen diese Art Hacker getan wird.


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (11. November 2011)

Kommt nun ganz auf die Absicherung an, die seitens Valve genutzt wird. Solange man hier nicht fahrlässig handelt und für die "bestmögliche" Sicherheit der User sorgt, kann man ihnen nichts vorwerfen (bei Sony gab es ja dedizierte Hinweise auf offensichtliche Sicherheitslücken, die auch nach Bekanntwerden nur halbherzig oder garnicht bearbeitet wurden).

Außerdem unterscheidet man sich von diversen anderen Firmen anscheinend eindeutig in der Firmenpolitik. Hier werden die User wenigstens darüber informiert und nicht alles geheingehalten. Das sollte ein Grundsatz in jed weder Firma, Regierung etc. sein. Mag sein, dass es dann manchmal durch freigegebene Infos zu  einer Panik kommt, aber das ist immernoch besser, als uninformiert ins "Verderben" zu rennen.
Getreu dem Sprichwort:"Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht."


----------



## Propagandhi (11. November 2011)

zum glück hab ich vor längerem das speichern meiner Kreditkarteninformationen deaktiviert. Die geb ich lieber jedesmal neu ein statt gefahr zu laufen, dass Steam sie an Hacker verteilt *stichl*. Natürlich tut Steam sein möglichstes, um die Sicherheit der Daten zu gewähren, aber solche Fälle zeigen einfach wieder "No System is Safe" und mit diesem Motto im Gedächtnis sollte man mit seinen Daten umgehen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. November 2011)

Deswegen sollte man sich nicht so vom Internet abhängig machen. Das Internet ist eine tolle Erfindung, aber wir sollten nicht versuchen alles zwanghaft dahin zu verlagern, weil es einfach zu unsicher ist und wenn etwas passiert, dann hat man den ganzen Salat.
Also nicht bei jedem Spiel irgendeinen Online-Account verlangen oder sonstwas.

Und bei Onlinekäufen sollten die Daten nur so lange gespeichert sein, so lange die Transaktion läuft, danach sollte alles komplett gelöscht werden.


----------



## Mothman (11. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und bei Onlinekäufen sollten die Daten nur so lange gespeichert sein, so lange die Transaktion läuft, danach sollte alles komplett gelöscht werden.


Wäre sicher besser für die Sicherheit. Aber mach das mal den Kunden klar. Die werden sagen: "Das ist mir viel zu umständlich und nervig jedesmal meine kompletten Daten eingeben zu müssen."
Online-Shopping hat seinen Siegeszug ja eben nur angetreten, WEIL es so komfortabel und schnell im Vergleich zum RL-Einkauf ist.


----------



## xotoxic242 (11. November 2011)

SteamGuard war aktiv
Fremdcomputer LogIn verbieten hatt ich nen Haken gemacht
Keine Zahlungsdaten waren gespeichert (Zahle eh nur mit Paypal)
Steam-Passwort in ein noch komplexeres geändert
Vorsichtshalber alle Kreditkarten und Giro Konten gecheckt

Danke Valve, für diese relativ Zeitnahe Information.So konnte man wenigstens noch reagieren.


----------



## watie (11. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Deswegen sollte man sich nicht so vom Internet abhängig machen. Das Internet ist eine tolle Erfindung, aber wir sollten nicht versuchen alles zwanghaft dahin zu verlagern, weil es einfach zu unsicher ist und wenn etwas passiert, dann hat man den ganzen Salat.
> Also nicht bei jedem Spiel irgendeinen Online-Account verlangen oder sonstwas.
> 
> Und bei Onlinekäufen sollten die Daten nur so lange gespeichert sein, so lange die Transaktion läuft, danach sollte alles komplett gelöscht werden.


 
bei plattformen wie steam hast du sicher recht und man sollte daher wie ja unten steht die option nützen die kreditkartendaten nicht zu speichern oder wie ich anonym per paysafecard zahlen
aber auch banken sind potentiell hackbar und hier die transferdaten zu löschen wäre nicht gerade gut da dann auch keine rückabwicklung mehr möglich wäre wenn jemand deine karte nutzt an dem punkt beist sich die schlange selbst in den schwanz
man sollte halt alles tun um seine daten sicher zu halten aber man hat immer ein risiko... kann sein das du wenn du aus dem haus über die straße gehst überfahren wirst kann aber auch sein das du an ner trombose stirbst wenn du zulange im pc stuhl sitzt


----------



## watie (11. November 2011)

mal ne frage hat das forum überhaupt irgendetwas mit steam selbst zutun?
naja hab mal pw von steam und email vorsorglich geändert
ich finde eigentlich das steam sehr sicher ist wenn man es richtig einstellt und auch die offene firmenpolitik im umgang mit dem hack gut
schliesslich brauch man zum ändern des pws oder auch um sich auf einem andern pc anzumelden (bei aktivem guard) immer noch einen bestätigungscode den man über die email erhält, welche natürlich ein anderes pw verwenden sollte
ausserdem finde ich es sehr gut das man mit paysafecard oder ähnlichem bezahlen kann was ich nur jedem empfehlen kann (gibts an jeder tankstelle der größeren betreiber und die bankkosten trägt der verkäufer) da ich so weder kreditkartendaten preis geben muss (bzw hab ich gar keine) und so bis auf meine ip keine eindeutigen rückschlüsse auf meine identität möglich sind


----------



## Sylabeth (11. November 2011)

Viper0201 schrieb:


> Also das sehe ich jetz mal als direkten Angriff auf uns Gamer. Und wenn hier jemand meint das es Valves schuld ist. Dann tut mir dieser jemand echt leid. Das wäre ja denn so als wenn ich bei jemanden Einbreche, etwas klaue und ihn dann töte, weil er es mitbekommen hat. Und ich dann behaupten würde das es seine Schuld sei, weil er etwas hatte was ich wollte.




Das sehe ich genauso. Es wird nie etwas geben im Internet das wirklich zu 100% vor Hackern sicher ist. Die finden ihren Weg, egal wie und egal wo.


----------



## zwxk (11. November 2011)

Die Sache ist doch die: Würden Spiele ohne Online-DRM funktionieren (ja, das war vor Jahren mal wirklich möglich und sogar der Standard!), dann bräuchte man auch nicht sowas wie Steam oder Origin, ergo gäbe es auch gleich ein paar Dinge weniger zum hacken.

Wegen dem Einbrecher-Szenario: Schon klar, nur wenn ich mein Zeugs auch überall rumliegen lasse, darf ich mich auch nicht wundern, wenn mal was wegkommt.
Und warum werden die ganzen Gaming-Platfformen gehackt und die Banken haben das mit Online-Banking halbwegs im Griff? Es scheint schon so, dass den Konzernen das einfach mehr egal ist und sie kein Geld in den Schutz der Kundendaten stecken.
(Warum auch, wenn EA in der EULA sich sogar das Recht sicherte, diese zu verscherbeln.)


----------



## xMANIACx (11. November 2011)

zwxk schrieb:


> Die Sache ist doch die: Würden Spiele ohne Online-DRM funktionieren (ja, das war vor Jahren mal wirklich möglich und sogar der Standard!), dann bräuchte man auch nicht sowas wie Steam oder Origin, ergo gäbe es auch gleich ein paar Dinge weniger zum hacken.
> 
> Wegen dem Einbrecher-Szenario: Schon klar, nur wenn ich mein Zeugs auch überall rumliegen lasse, darf ich mich auch nicht wundern, wenn mal was wegkommt.
> Und warum werden die ganzen Gaming-Platfformen gehackt und die Banken haben das mit Online-Banking halbwegs im Griff? Es scheint schon so, dass den Konzernen das einfach mehr egal ist und sie kein Geld in den Schutz der Kundendaten stecken.
> (Warum auch, wenn EA in der EULA sich sogar das Recht sicherte, diese zu verscherbeln.)



Bei den Banken ist dein Geld aber auch nur bedingt sicher. Die werden nicht direkt gehackt, da hast du recht, aber vermutlich liegt dies daran dass man mit weniger Aufwand ein ähnlich gutes Ergebnis erzielen kann (z.B. PIN Klau durch Manipulation des Lesegerätes am Bankautomaten etc.).


----------



## IEdgarI (11. November 2011)

zwxk schrieb:


> Die Sache ist doch die: Würden Spiele ohne Online-DRM funktionieren (ja, das war vor Jahren mal wirklich möglich und sogar der Standard!), dann bräuchte man auch nicht sowas wie Steam oder Origin, ergo gäbe es auch gleich ein paar Dinge weniger zum hacken.
> 
> Wegen dem Einbrecher-Szenario: Schon klar, nur wenn ich mein Zeugs auch überall rumliegen lasse, darf ich mich auch nicht wundern, wenn mal was wegkommt.
> Und warum werden die ganzen Gaming-Platfformen gehackt und die Banken haben das mit Online-Banking halbwegs im Griff? Es scheint schon so, dass den Konzernen das einfach mehr egal ist und sie kein Geld in den Schutz der Kundendaten stecken.
> (Warum auch, wenn EA in der EULA sich sogar das Recht sicherte, diese zu verscherbeln.)


 
Früher hat es funktioniert, heute würde es auch aber die Zeiten, Umstände und die Ziele haben sich geändert. Früher und Heute kann man nicht mehr vergleichen, dafür hat sich zu viel verändert und ein Unternähmen welches heute noch wie früher wirtschaftet wird nicht überleben können.

Und Online-DRM hat schon seinen Sinn, dadurch wird der Gebrauchthandel vollständig unterbunden. Pro für Entwickler und Contra für uns aber damit kann ich leben, ich bin Neukäufer und Sammler.


----------



## FunkerVogt (11. November 2011)

Ich will endlich wieder spielen, ohne mich nackig machen zu müssen!
Diese Ausreden von wegen "Raubkopien" kann ich nicht mehr hören - es geht darum meine persönlichen Daten an Werbetreibende zu verkaufen und damit *PUNKT*

Schließlich kann ich auch heute noch in einen Laden gehen, eine CD oder einen Film kaufen, darf ihn bar bezahlen und muss nicht jedesmal wenn ich ihn ansehen/hören will meinen Namen, mein Geburtsdatum, meine Mailadresse sowie Postanschrift oder gar meine Bank- und Kreditkarten angeben. 
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, haben auch Musik und Filmindustrie in den letzten Jahren nicht zu knapp über Probleme mit Raubkopien gejammert - und trotzdem komme ich da, wenn ich will, nach wie vor völlig ohne Registrierungszwang und Datenstriptease aus. 
So where's the f***ing difference?


----------



## Eberhard (11. November 2011)

*€Edgar: Von wegen.*



IEdgarI schrieb:


> Früher hat es funktioniert, heute würde es auch aber die Zeiten, Umstände und die Ziele haben sich geändert. Früher und Heute kann man nicht mehr vergleichen, dafür hat sich zu viel verändert und ein Unternähmen welches heute noch wie früher wirtschaftet wird nicht überleben können.



Das ist ein uralter Automatikreturn, der so aber überhaupt nicht wahr ist. Was hat sich denn konkret verändert? Die Schwarzkopierermentalität hat sich etwas verstärkt und ist professioneller geworden. Und die Konsolenkonkurrenz ist stärker geworden. Aber sonst?
Es gibt ja durchaus noch Firmen, die wie früher wirtschaften (nämlich stabil und nicht auf Aktienwachstum schielend) und damit recht gut fahren, ja sogar aufstrebend erfolgreich sind. 
Man kann und muss mit Früher vergleichen, um im Hier und Jetzt die Fehlentwicklungen zu sehen, die trotz sich verändert habender Rahmenbedingungen nicht sein müssten.




IEdgarI schrieb:


> Und Online-DRM hat schon seinen Sinn, dadurch wird der Gebrauchthandel vollständig unterbunden. Pro für Entwickler und Contra für uns aber damit kann ich leben, ich bin Neukäufer und Sammler.



Pro für die Entwickler? Nicht unbedingt.
Denn wenn die LEute ihre Gebrauchtspiele nicht mehr verkaufen können, haben sie weniger Geld für Neuanschaffungen. Und die bisherigen Kaufer von Gebrauchtspielen sind mit Sicherheit keine Kunden von Neuware, denn sonst hätten sie schon damals Neuware gekauft, als es noch Gebrauchtspiele gab.
Die Autoindustrie hat das schon vor langer Zeit kapiert und den Gebrauchtmarkt in neue Höhen gehoben. Ist die Preislage im Gebrauchtmarkt gut, lassen sich viel mehr Neuwaren absetzen. Vor allem zu einem Zeitpunkt, wo diese noch fast zu Vollpreis im Handel ist. Mit Wegfall des Gebrauchtmarktes schlagen nämlich die früheren Gebrauchtwarenkäufer bei der Neuware erst zu, wenn sie für 5 EUR im Grabbeltisch liegt.


----------



## Eberhard (11. November 2011)

Je mehr Daten sich an einem Ort sammeln, desto attraktiver wird es dort einzubrechen.
Darum sollte man von vorneherein darauf achten, dass sich nicht so viele Daten ansammeln, also solche Sammelkonzepte strikt meiden, wo immer es geht.

Und die Sicherheit wird sich so ein Spieledistributor mit Sicherheit weniger kosten lassen als eine Bank.
Darum sind die Daten dort auch weniger sicher. Recht einfache Schlussfolgerung.


----------



## s4unit (11. November 2011)

Ich wusste das so etwas passiert.Deswegen sollte man solche Plattformen nicht unterstützen.Man verliert nicht nur dadurch den Online-account sondern auch die ganz Spiele.Die wiederzubekommen könnte schwierig werden.


----------



## doomkeeper (11. November 2011)

mich würde jetz nur interessieren ob valve etwas an die leute verschenkt (auch wenn
kein schaden an den user entstanden ist)

falls ja. bitte kein portal bzw. portal 2.

eher l4d oder so


----------



## xMANIACx (11. November 2011)

War es eigentlich ein Zufall das an dem Tag an dem Steam bekannt gab gehacked worden zu sein "Day of Defeat" als DailyDeal angeboten wurde?


----------



## Birdynator (11. November 2011)

Also so langsam gehen mir aber die Passwörter aus.....


----------



## Corbanx (11. November 2011)

steam ist einfach nur geil...
fast so geil wie origin...
bitte bringt mehr portale auf denen ich persönliche daten hinterlegen muss um games nur online und mit laufender software zocken zu können...
erwarten die wirklich noch, dass man seine reellen daten eingibt?


----------



## xotoxic242 (11. November 2011)

xMANIACx schrieb:


> War es eigentlich ein Zufall das an dem Tag an dem Steam bekannt gab gehacked worden zu sein "Day of Defeat" als DailyDeal angeboten wurde?


 

Hä? Daily Deals gibts doch immer.Verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht.
Bitte mal erläutern!


----------



## xotoxic242 (11. November 2011)

Corbanx schrieb:


> steam ist einfach nur geil...
> fast so geil wie origin...
> bitte bringt mehr portale auf denen ich persönliche daten hinterlegen muss um games nur online und mit laufender software zocken zu können...
> erwarten die wirklich noch, dass man seine reellen daten eingibt?



Bitte weitergehn........es gibt hier abslout nichts zu sehen.
Weitergehn!


----------



## xotoxic242 (11. November 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> mich würde jetz nur interessieren ob valve etwas an die leute verschenkt (auch wenn
> kein schaden an den user entstanden ist)
> 
> falls ja. bitte kein portal bzw. portal 2.
> ...



Nö. Lieber Modern Warfare 3!


----------



## xotoxic242 (11. November 2011)

s4unit schrieb:


> Ich wusste das so etwas passiert.Deswegen sollte man solche Plattformen nicht unterstützen.Man verliert nicht nur dadurch den Online-account sondern auch die ganz Spiele.Die wiederzubekommen könnte schwierig werden.


 

Das waren engagierte EA Hacker, die nun von Origin ablenken sollen.


----------



## The_Final (11. November 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Hä? Daily Deals gibts doch immer.Verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht.
> Bitte mal erläutern!


 ich denke, es geht um den Titel des Spiels. 

Zum Thema: Es ist zwar ärgerlich, dass die Datenbank gehackt wurde, allerdings waren hier zumindest die kritischen Daten verschlüsselt und man hat angemessen reagiert. Persönlich mache ich mir keine Sorgen, da ich bei Steam keine interessanten Daten gespeichert habe und kein Passwort für mehrere Zwecke verwende. Da in letzter Zeit vermehrt Angriffe auf diverse Datenbanken stattfanden, war es eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis es auch Steam erwischt.


----------



## xotoxic242 (11. November 2011)

The_Final schrieb:


> ich denke, es geht um den Titel des Spiels.
> 
> Zum Thema: Es ist zwar ärgerlich, dass die Datenbank gehackt wurde, allerdings waren hier zumindest die kritischen Daten verschlüsselt und man hat angemessen reagiert. Persönlich mache ich mir keine Sorgen, da ich bei Steam keine interessanten Daten gespeichert habe und kein Passwort für mehrere Zwecke verwende. Da in letzter Zeit vermehrt Angriffe auf diverse Datenbanken stattfanden, war es eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis es auch Steam erwischt.


 

Achso, ja klar, jetzt wo Du es sagst. Hehe.........Day of Defeat....... 

Alles andere sehe ich so wie Du.Das bleibt nicht aus.Auch zukünftig nicht.
Bei Amazon zum Beispiel hatte ich als einzigsten Online-Anbieter meine Bankeinzugdaten gespeichert.Das habe ich nun auch geändert.
Ich mache mri lieber die Arbeit alles jedesmal einzugeben.


----------



## martog (11. November 2011)

Toll das sie das beim einloggen ins Steam einen sagen und wo bleibt diese Nachricht per Mail?
Ebend hab ich mein Steam Passwort geändert und was passiert beim nächsten Login anstatt zu sagen das mein altes Passwort falsch sei logt er sich damit ganz gemütlich ein. 
Also Steam ich würde mal sagen da sich ja Direkt entschuldigt wurde (leider nicht per email) und meine Passwortänderung wohl ins leere lief bekommt Valve dafür eine 5 nach Schulnoten.
Werde mir jetzt erst einmal von all meinen Spielen die ich direkt bei Steam gekauft habe eine Kopie ziehen. Kann ja nicht Schaden.


----------



## MisterSmith (11. November 2011)

Die Behauptung, Valve sei daran unschuldig, ist meiner Meinung nach schon etwas aberwitzig. Denn gerade dieser Entwickler war es, der den Weg für solche Plattformen geebnet hat, und damit gleichzeitig ein Sicherheitsrisiko für Spieler geschaffen, welches in dieser Form so überhaupt noch nicht existierte.


----------



## Worrel (11. November 2011)

martog schrieb:


> Ebend hab ich mein Steam Passwort geändert und was passiert beim nächsten Login anstatt zu sagen das mein altes Passwort falsch sei logt er sich damit ganz gemütlich ein.
> Also Steam ich würde mal sagen da sich ja Direkt entschuldigt wurde (leider nicht per email) und meine Passwortänderung wohl ins leere lief bekommt Valve dafür eine 5 nach Schulnoten.


 Wenn du dein Passwort in Steam änderst: Wer sagt dir, daß sich Steam dann nicht dein geändertes Passwort automatisch für das zukünftige Anmelden merkt?


----------



## doomkeeper (11. November 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Die Behauptung, Valve sei daran unschuldig, ist meiner Meinung nach schon etwas aberwitzig. Denn gerade dieser Entwickler war es, der den Weg für solche Plattformen geebnet hat, und damit gleichzeitig ein Sicherheitsrisiko für Spieler geschaffen, welches in dieser Form so überhaupt noch nicht existierte.


 
schwachsinn.

steam ist auch nur ein weiteres system wo man seine daten eingeben "kann" und nicht "muss"

xbox live gibts auch seit 2002 und diverse andere online dienste auch.
dass valve so eine platform anbot heißt nicht dass man diese platform auch benutzen muss.

früher hat man generell nicht die ausmaßen solch eines sicherheitsrisikos gewusst.

steam dafür verantwortlich zu machen ist leider zu einfach.
dann müsste man gleich internet dafür verantwortlich machen,
weil man heutzutage in der lage ist so ziemlich alles und jeden übers internet
zu schaden etc.

und außerdem sind wir konsumenten selbst schuld.

es muss halt immer zuerst etwas passieren damit man vorsichtiger wird.
siehe psn hack, facebook, origin und vielleicht bald onLive

Jetzt kann man sich wehren und nicht alles mit sich machen lassen.
aber eine platform, die vor 8 jahren ins leben gerufen wurde für etwas verantwortlich zu machen,
ist ehrlich gesagt ziemlich blauäugig, sorry


----------



## Pope (11. November 2011)

Ich habe mir als STEAM-Gegner sehr häufig diverse Anfeindungen anhören müssen. Mit der heutigen Nachricht dürfte jedoch dem letzten Deppen klar geworden sein, dass man Online-Vertriebsplatformen lieber meiden sollte. Ich hoffe, dass die Hackerangriffe nachhaltige Wirkung auf die Nutzungsgewohnheiten der Community betreffend STEAM und Konsorten haben werden.


----------



## Sjork (11. November 2011)

Tja, dieses Problem haben Spieler ohne Geldpress-Account nicht. 
Und deshalb bin froh darüber niemals solch ein Scheiß-Account angelegt zu haben und werde mein auch in Zukunft im ECHTEN Laden ausgeben. 
Internet ist nicht sicher und wird es niemals sein. Punkt aus. entweder man nimmt in Kauf irgendwann seinen ganzen Besitz gehackt zu bekommen oder man lässt es sein.
Schließlich haben immer noch WIR, die Spieler und Kunden, die Macht solche Marktstrategien durch Kaufverhalten zu ändern. 
(Achja, ich hab mich mal wieder in Rage getippt. )


----------



## zrainer (12. November 2011)

Steam wurde nicht gehackt, sondern das offiziel Steam Forum! Da der Anmelde Name für Steam ein anderer ist, als im Forum ( sowie auch der Steam Name) müssen nur User des Steam Forums ihr Passwort, sowie das E-Mail Konto wechseln!



@Worrel Das passwort des Forum muss man immer wieder eingeben, das was du meinst ist der Anmelde Name und dieser kann durch eine Cookie auf deinen PC gespeichert werden 

@Sjork Du bist wohl auch witztig oder? 
Selbst Spiele die du im Laden kaufst musst du meist an einen Steam acc binden!
Und versetzt dich mal in die Lage wenn du über 20€ extra bezahlen musst um in ein Laden ein Spiel zu kaufen (nicht jeder hat solche Läden in der nähe) Oder weißt du wie es ist wenn sich ein Spiel auf einmal auflöst? Dann überlegst du dir das Spiel im Laden zu kaufen-,-

Eine legale Sicherungkopie kannst du schlecht von der im Laden gekauften Version machen,bei der Steam Version schon!




Leute kauft einfach über PSC, macht sicherheitskopien der Spiele, nutzt nicht das Forum von Steam und vorallem druckt die Rechnungen aus- somit habt ihr immer den nachweis das ihr diese Spiele gekauft habt


----------



## MisterSmith (12. November 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> ...
> xbox live gibts auch seit 2002 und diverse andere online dienste auch.
> dass valve so eine platform anbot heißt nicht dass man diese platform auch benutzen muss.
> ...


 Deshalb schrieb ich ja sinngemäß, dass Valve diese Plattform etabliert hat. Und das sie an dieser entstandenen Problematik nicht unschuldig sind, natürlich ist Valve auch nicht der allein Schuldige.
Eine solche Aussage wäre in meinen Augen nicht sehr viel weniger töricht.

Mir ging es nur um die zuvor gemachten Kommentare, wie in etwa 'Valve kann überhaupt nichts dafür'. Jeder soll für sich entscheiden, ob er Steam nutzen möchte oder nicht, aber bitte solche Aussagen(die auch noch bestätigt wurden ) möglichst selber hinterfragen.


----------



## SGDrDeath (12. November 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Die Behauptung, Valve sei daran unschuldig, ist meiner Meinung nach schon etwas aberwitzig. Denn gerade dieser Entwickler war es, der den Weg für solche Plattformen geebnet hat, und damit gleichzeitig ein Sicherheitsrisiko für Spieler geschaffen, welches in dieser Form so überhaupt noch nicht existierte.


Was denn für Plattformen? Auch vor Steam gab es genügend Plattformen auf denen man seine persönlichen Daten eingeben kann um etwas zu kaufen. Wie ist also dann Steam bitte daran Schuld. Geschweige denn das niemand gezwungen wird dort irgendwelche Daten zu hinterlegen, man kann ja z.B: wunderbar per PSC zahlen oder ganz einfach nicht nutzen.



Pope schrieb:


> Ich habe mir als STEAM-Gegner sehr häufig diverse Anfeindungen anhören müssen. Mit der heutigen Nachricht dürfte jedoch dem letzten Deppen klar geworden sein, dass man Online-Vertriebsplatformen lieber meiden sollte. Ich hoffe, dass die Hackerangriffe nachhaltige Wirkung auf die Nutzungsgewohnheiten der Community betreffend STEAM und Konsorten haben werden.


Genau, nur weil du etwas nicht magst ist es gerechtfertigt Straftaten auszuführen und sich fremde Daten zu besorgen und damit Schindluder zu treiben. Ich wünschte mir mal irgendwer hat was gegen dich, macht ne Straftat zu deinen Ungunsten und rechtfertigt das dann genau so wie du, vielleicht merkst du dann was du für Unsinn erzählst.



zrainer schrieb:


> @Worrel Das passwort des Forum muss man immer  wieder eingeben, das was du meinst ist der Anmelde Name und dieser kann  durch eine Cookie auf deinen PC gespeichert werden


Was anderes als das Passwort für den Steamaccount kann er ja auch nicht geändert haben da die Foren down sind und somit keine Passwortänderung dort erlauben.



MisterSmith schrieb:


> Mir ging es nur um die zuvor gemachten  Kommentare, wie in etwa 'Valve kann überhaupt nichts dafür'. Jeder soll  für sich entscheiden, ob er Steam nutzen möchte oder nicht, aber bitte  solche Aussagen(die auch noch bestätigt wurden ) möglichst selber  hinterfragen.


Ganz einfache Frage an dich: Ist die Bank daran  Schuld/mitschuldig das sie überfallen wird wenn sie alle üblichen und  vorgeschriebenen Schutzmaßnahmen getroffen hat?

Und ich kann mich nicht erinnern das jemand gesagt hat das Valve überhaupt nichts dafür kann sondern das die ganzen Schuldzuweisungen gegen Valve einfach bisher nicht haltbar sind da keiner weiß wie überhaupt das Ganze von statten ging.


----------



## MisterSmith (12. November 2011)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Was denn für Plattformen? Auch vor Steam gab es genügend Plattformen auf denen man seine persönlichen Daten eingeben kann um etwas zu kaufen. Wie ist also dann Steam bitte daran Schuld. Geschweige denn das niemand gezwungen wird dort irgendwelche Daten zu hinterlegen, man kann ja z.B: wunderbar per PSC zahlen oder ganz einfach nicht nutzen.


Gab es denn vor Steam eine Plattform mit integriertem DRM für Retail-Spiele? Aber selbst wenn ja, ich schrieb...


> ...der den Weg für solche Plattformen  geebnet hat...


...und nicht, Steam war die erste Online-Plattform die es gab.

EDIT:



SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Ganz einfache Frage an dich: Ist  die Bank daran  Schuld/mitschuldig das sie überfallen wird wenn sie alle  üblichen und  vorgeschriebenen Schutzmaßnahmen getroffen hat?


Wenn die Bank ein System erschafft, dass in erster Linie nicht ihren Kunden zu gute kommt, sondern primär die Kunden an die Bank binden soll und dadurch ein Banküberfall erst ermöglicht wird - ja. Und nur so wäre es erst mit Steam vergleichbar.



SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Und  ich kann mich nicht erinnern das jemand gesagt hat das Valve überhaupt  nichts dafür kann sondern das die ganzen Schuldzuweisungen gegen Valve  einfach bisher nicht haltbar sind da keiner weiß wie überhaupt das Ganze  von statten ging.


Ich meinte diese Kommentare, wollte eigentlich nicht zitieren, aber du lässt mir keine Wahl.


> Und wenn hier jemand meint das es Valves schuld ist. Dann tut mir dieser  jemand echt leid. Das wäre ja denn so als wenn ich bei jemanden  Einbreche, etwas klaue und ihn dann töte, weil er es mitbekommen hat...





> ...Kommt nun ganz auf die Absicherung an, die seitens Valve genutzt wird.  Solange man hier nicht fahrlässig handelt und für die "bestmögliche"  Sicherheit der User sorgt, kann man ihnen nichts vorwerfen...


----------



## The_Final (12. November 2011)

Sjork schrieb:


> Tja, dieses Problem haben Spieler ohne Geldpress-Account nicht.
> Und deshalb bin froh darüber niemals solch ein Scheiß-Account angelegt zu haben und werde mein auch in Zukunft im ECHTEN Laden ausgeben.
> Internet ist nicht sicher und wird es niemals sein. Punkt aus. entweder man nimmt in Kauf irgendwann seinen ganzen Besitz gehackt zu bekommen oder man lässt es sein.
> Schließlich haben immer noch WIR, die Spieler und Kunden, die Macht solche Marktstrategien durch Kaufverhalten zu ändern.
> (Achja, ich hab mich mal wieder in Rage getippt. )


Großbritannien: Krankenakten gestohlen
Datenbank der GIS (österreichische GEZ) geknackt
BKK: Erpressung mit gestohlenen Krankenakten
Wir sollten wohl schnellstmöglich unsere Krankenversicherungen und alle GEZ-pflichtigen Geräte loswerden.


----------



## Datamind (12. November 2011)

So kanns gehen. Irgendwie habe ich das ungute Gefühl, dass als nächstes EA und Origin dran glauben müssen. Wer viele Daten sammelt ist jederzeit ein potentielles Opfer. Je mehr umso besser... wohl eher aus der Sicht der Hacker.

Hat aber auch ein gutes Ende, z.B. hat Sony jetzt difinitiv eine sichere und durchdachtere IT Infrastruktur ohne die ganzen Mängel und Sicherheitslöcher die vor dem Super Gau noch existierten. Manchmal muss es erst knallen bis sich was ändert in Thema Sicherheit... es geht ja schließlich um unsere Daten.


----------



## SGDrDeath (12. November 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Gab es denn vor Steam eine Plattform mit integriertem DRM für Retail-Spiele? Aber selbst wenn ja, ich schrieb...
> ...und nicht, Steam war die erste Online-Plattform die es gab.


Ach sind die nur neuerdings schützenswert und die Daten bei Amazon ebay und co. nicht? Man merkt schon wie du absichtlich auf Steam rumhacken willst, aber null Argumente hast und dir alles zurechtdrehst. Deine Argumentation ist ja wohl das Steam vermehrt dazu geführt hat das persönliche Daten im Netz sind was ja nun eine sehr seltsame Argumentation ist da die Anzahl der Steamkunden doch eher gering ist.


EDIT:



MisterSmith schrieb:


> Wenn die Bank ein System erschafft, dass in erster Linie nicht ihren Kunden zu gute kommt, sondern primär die Kunden an die Bank binden soll und dadurch ein Banküberfall erst ermöglicht wird - ja. Und nur so wäre es erst mit Steam vergleichbar.


Steam kommt mir nicht zu gute primär? Man merkt du willst wirklich gegen Steam wettern. Zentrale Verwaltung, Autoupdates, günstiges Sales... nein wie kann ich auf die Idee nur kommen.

Plus das du Marktwirtschaft wohl noch nicht so begriffen hast, auch das Ziel jeder Bank ist es dich primär an sie zu binden und nicht zur Konkurrenz zu rennen.

Somit passt der Vergleich sehr genau, nur du willst oder kannst das nicht erkennen.

Plus das Steam nur dadurch das du dort bist immer noch nicht daran Schuld ist das sie überfallen wurden. Du merkst schon gar nicht mehr wie du in deinem Feldzug gegen Steam unsinnig argumentierst.

Ich könnte ja auch fragen ob du dran Schuld bist das bei dir eingebrochen wird obwohl du alle Sicherheitsmaßnahmen ergriffen hast, aber ich glaube du merkst dann immer noch nicht worauf es hinausläuft.




MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich meinte diese Kommentare, wollte eigentlich nicht zitieren, aber du lässt mir keine Wahl.


Dich selbst zu blamieren? Die sagen genau aus was ich sagte, das andere blind Steam die Schuld zu schieben und prangern genau das an. Hast du verstanden was dort geschrieben steht? Beim ersten Zitat ist es vielleicht möglich das es auch so gemeint war wie du es darstellst aber das zweite ist sehr deutlich das Valve/Steam nicht schuld ist so lange sie so absichern wie es sich gehört. Ein absoluter Schuldausschluss wie du hier einem weiß machen willst ist das nun genau nicht.


----------



## Worrel (12. November 2011)

zrainer schrieb:


> @Worrel Das passwort des Forum muss man immer wieder eingeben, das was  du meinst ist der Anmelde Name und dieser kann durch eine Cookie auf  deinen PC gespeichert werden


Nein, was ich meine, ist das Steam Passwort, welches man im Steam Programm ändern kann.

Da die Hacker auch "Zugriff auf die Datenbank" hatten, ist es nicht verkehrt, das Passwort ebenfalls zu wechseln.


----------



## MisterSmith (12. November 2011)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Ach sind die nur neuerdings schützenswert und die Daten bei Amazon ebay  und co. nicht? Man merkt schon wie du absichtlich auf Steam rumhacken  willst, aber null Argumente hast und dir alles zurechtdrehst. Deine  Argumentation ist ja wohl das Steam vermehrt dazu geführt hat das  persönliche Daten im Netz sind was ja nun eine sehr seltsame  Argumentation ist da die Anzahl der Steamkunden doch eher gering ist.
> ...


Es gibt einen gravierenden Unterschied zu Amazon, bei Steam ist man indirekt gezwungen sein Konto beizubehalten, wenn man seine Spiele nicht "verlieren" möchte.
Ich bestelle auch ab und zu mal bei Amazon, wenn ein Spiel in dem Laden meines Vertrauens nicht mehr verfügbar ist. Meine Daten bzw. mein Konto ist dort aber nur für eine kurze Zeit vorhanden.
Amazon.de Hilfe: Konto schließen

Die Spiele die ich dort gekauft habe, kann ich danach natürlich ohne Probleme immer noch spielen. Kann man bei Steam wohl für eine gewisse Zeit im Offline-Modus auch, aber wenn es stimmt was ich gelesen habe, dann will und wird Steam wenn man Online ist, nach einer gewissen Zeit trotzdem wieder "nach Hause telefonieren".

Und sollten mir Onlinebestellungen irgendwann zu unsicher sein, für den Fall das Hacker anfangen würden, reihenweise Shops erfolgreich zu hacken, dann habe ich immer noch die Wahl in einem anderen Geschäft meine Spiele zu kaufen. 


SGDrDeath schrieb:


> ...
> Steam kommt mir nicht zu gute primär? Man merkt du willst wirklich gegen Steam wettern. Zentrale Verwaltung, Autoupdates, günstiges Sales... nein wie kann ich auf die Idee nur kommen.
> ...


Das bestreite ich nicht, das Steam positive Eigenschaften hat. Wobei günstige Angebote auch genauso beispielsweise bei Amazon oder in einem Geschäft angeboten werden. 

Und ich persönlich möchte keine Autoupdates, im besten Fall hat das Spiel weniger Fehler, im schlechtesten Fall startet es nicht mehr oder es treten schwerwiegendere Fehler auf, die zuvor ohne Patch nicht vorhanden waren.
Aber okay, manche finden es anscheinend toll, verbuchen wir das auf der positiven Seite für Steam. 

Das alles ändert aber nichts an dem bereits erwähnten Ziel, welches Valve mit Steam verfolgt, was natürlich ihr gutes Recht ist. Nur wenn versucht wird, Valve als eine Art heiligen Samariter darzustellen, ist das aus meiner Sicht eher lächerlich.


SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Plus das du Marktwirtschaft wohl noch nicht so begriffen hast, auch das Ziel jeder Bank ist es dich primär an sie zu binden und nicht zur Konkurrenz zu rennen.
> 
> Somit passt der Vergleich sehr genau, nur du willst oder kannst das nicht erkennen.


Natürlich möchten beispielsweise die Sparkassen Kunden gewinnen und an sich binden, aber als Kunde hat man Freiheiten, die man bei Steam nicht hat. Oder ist es möglich seine Spiele(Geld) auf das Konto einer anderen Plattform(Bank) zu transferieren? Wohl eher nicht...

Zudem ist das eigentlich wie bereits geschrieben nicht vergleichbar, bei der Sparkasse hat man z. B. die Möglichkeit, den Zugriff  über das Internet auf sein Konto komplett zu deaktivieren.


SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Plus das Steam nur dadurch das du dort bist immer noch nicht daran Schuld ist das sie überfallen wurden. Du merkst schon gar nicht mehr wie du in deinem Feldzug gegen Steam unsinnig argumentierst.
> 
> Ich könnte ja auch fragen ob du dran Schuld bist das bei dir eingebrochen wird obwohl du alle Sicherheitsmaßnahmen ergriffen hast, aber ich glaube du merkst dann immer noch nicht worauf es hinausläuft.


Das behaupte ich doch gar nicht. Sie sind nicht schuld daran das sie überfallen wurden. Aber Valve ist daran beteiligt das es eine Möglichkeit gibt, überhaupt erst überfallen zu werden, die es vorher in diesem Bereich nicht gab, zumindest nicht für Leute die einfach nur Singleplayer-Spiele spielen wollen.

Und ein Feldzug gegen Steam, in dem ich Kommentare schreibe, welche nur ein geringer Bruchteil der Steamnutzer überhaupt lesen? Ich bitte dich. 
Glaub mir, wenn ich einen Feldzug gegen Steam veranstalten würde, sehe der etwas anders aus.  Dann wäre ich in Besitzes eines Steam-Account...


SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Dich selbst zu blamieren? Die sagen genau aus was ich sagte, das andere blind Steam die Schuld zu schieben und prangern genau das an. Hast du verstanden was dort geschrieben steht? Beim ersten Zitat ist es vielleicht möglich das es auch so gemeint war wie du es darstellst aber das zweite ist sehr deutlich das Valve/Steam nicht schuld ist so lange sie so absichern wie es sich gehört. Ein absoluter Schuldausschluss wie du hier einem weiß machen willst ist das nun genau nicht.


 Beim zweiten Kommentar steht, man kann Valve *nichts* vorwerfen. Ich werfe ihnen aber in diesem Zusammenhang etwas vor und das habe ich auch begründet.


----------



## doomkeeper (12. November 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Es gibt einen gravierenden Unterschied zu Amazon, bei Steam ist man indirekt gezwungen sein Konto beizubehalten, wenn man seine Spiele nicht "verlieren" möchte.
> Ich bestelle auch ab und zu mal bei Amazon, wenn ein Spiel in dem Laden meines Vertrauens nicht mehr verfügbar ist. Meine Daten bzw. mein Konto ist dort aber nur für eine kurze Zeit vorhanden.
> Amazon.de Hilfe: Konto schließen



inwiefern bzw. wie lange irgendwo irgendwelche daten rumliegen kann niemand sagen 
außer die leute die hinter dem "system" liegen.

valve wird wohl schon diverse vorsichtsmaßnahmen eingeführt haben
damit keine großen probleme wie bei PSN entstehen.

ja klar es ist eine platform, aber die spiele sind trotzdem auf deinem rechner.
es ist halt nur diese kommunikation zwischen steam und dem spiel, welches dasein muss.
ich bin mir sicher dass FALLS es mal dazu kommen sollte dass steam massiv attackiert wird,
die spiele trotzdem alle erhalten bleiben.

steam wird seit 8 jahren ständig verbessert.
einem EA würde ich alles zutrauen, aber valve nicht.



> Und sollten mir Onlinebestellungen irgendwann zu unsicher sein, für den Fall das Hacker anfangen würden, reihenweise Shops erfolgreich zu hacken, dann habe ich immer noch die Wahl in einem anderen Geschäft meine Spiele zu kaufen.



onlinebestellungen versuche ich sowieso so oft wie es nur geht zu vermeiden.
nur in ganz wenigen bereichen ist eine onlinebestellung sinnvoll weil die preisunterschiede
oft extrem sind z.b. Fertige Gamer Pc´s

was ich damit sagen will ist, dass man 100%ig nicht über jeden hack-angriff informiert wird.
Nur bei großen namen.



> Und ich persönlich möchte keine Autoupdates, im besten Fall hat das Spiel weniger Fehler, im schlechtesten Fall startet es nicht mehr oder es treten schwerwiegendere Fehler auf, die zuvor ohne Patch nicht vorhanden waren.
> Aber okay, manche finden es anscheinend toll, verbuchen wir das auf der positiven Seite für Steam.


übertreiben müssen wir aber nicht... oder? 
du redest von den alten patches die eben viel aufwendiger zu entwickeln waren als z.b. ständig 
kleinere patches bei Steam (bzw valve´s spiele)

die meisten spiele enthalten auch einen multiplayermodus. Und genau da ist
eine gleiche Version aller Spieler wohl ein muss.

ich erinnere mich an die alten zeiten mit xxxx patches.
a sagt "also bei mir gehts! was hast für ne version?"
b sagt "1.0349a
a sagt " lol versuch mal 1.0351b" 

man bekommt die neueste version sofort runtergeladen und muss nicht im netz rumsuchen.

und eine sache fällt mir bei diesem thema ein. recht machen, wird mans nie allen 



> Das alles ändert aber nichts an dem bereits erwähnten Ziel, welches Valve mit Steam verfolgt, was natürlich ihr gutes Recht ist. Nur wenn versucht wird, Valve als eine Art heiligen Samariter darzustellen, ist das aus meiner Sicht eher lächerlich.


niemand stellt valve als etwas heiliges dar.
es geht nur darum dass über steam geschimpft wird weil es opfer einer hackerattacke war.

Es geht um einen Dienst was man nicht benutzen MUSS.
man muss genausowenig irgendwelche kreditdaten eingeben und den shop nutzen.
man muss gar nix außer sich registrieren, evtl updates runterzuladen und ggf. in offline-mode switchen wenn mans will.



> Natürlich möchten beispielsweise die Sparkassen Kunden gewinnen und an sich binden, aber als Kunde hat man Freiheiten, die man bei Steam nicht hat. Oder ist es möglich seine Spiele(Geld) auf das Konto einer anderen Plattform(Bank) zu transferieren? Wohl eher nicht...



Ein spiel ist nix lebensnotwendiges. es ist keine währung und somit ist der vergleich etwas ... naja..




> Das behaupte ich doch gar nicht. Sie sind nicht schuld daran das sie überfallen wurden. Aber Valve ist daran beteiligt das es eine Möglichkeit gibt, überhaupt erst überfallen zu werden, die es vorher in diesem Bereich nicht gab, zumindest nicht für Leute die einfach nur Singleplayer-Spiele spielen wollen.



aber irgendwie schießt du dich doch etwas selber mit diesem argument ab oder? 
warum ist valve denn daran beteiligt? ich versteh das nicht.
heutzutage hat man überall die möglichkeit etwas zu überfallen, sollen wir wieder in die steinzeit zurück?
solange die technik voranschreitet, wirds immer mehr ideen geben.
dass man nicht jeden "mist" annehmen muss ist eigentlich klar.

aber gegen solche attacken ist wirklich nichts und niemand sicher EGAL in welchem Lebensbereich.

Singleplayer spieler können ihr spiel immer spielen wann sie wollen.
das einzigste Hinderniss wäre die Produktaktivierung.
und heutzutage gibt es genug möglichkeiten "falls man kein internet haben sollte"
sein spiel aktivieren zu können.


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Es gibt einen gravierenden Unterschied zu Amazon, bei Steam ist man indirekt gezwungen sein Konto beizubehalten, wenn man seine Spiele nicht "verlieren" möchte.
> Ich bestelle auch ab und zu mal bei Amazon, wenn ein Spiel in dem Laden meines Vertrauens nicht mehr verfügbar ist. Meine Daten bzw. mein Konto ist dort aber nur für eine kurze Zeit vorhanden.


 Du _musst_ bei Steam doch keinerlei Daten eingeben, die - wenn sie jemand erfährt - zu Deinem Nachteil gebraucht werden können - wo ist also das Problem? Das schlimmste wären Werbemails an die email-Adresse, die bei Steam verzeichnet ist.

Ich hab bisher auch nur ein einziges Mal bei Steam direkt was gekauft, per Kreditkarte. Sind diese Daten denn überhaupt irgendwo in meinem Account hinterlegt? Also, ich finde da ehrlich gesagt nichts. Falls die nur bei Steam selbst irgendwo sein sollten, dann ist das ganze nicht unsicherer als zB eben bei amazon, denn die HABEN Deine Kaufdaten natürlich auch allein wegen Steuer und Buchhaltung irgendwo gespeichert, auch wenn Dein Nutzerkonto gelöscht ist. Wenn einer also die Verwaltung von Steam oder amazon "hackt", kommt das aufs gleiche raus, falls Du Sorge vor Bankverbindungsdaten-Klau hast.


----------



## Worrel (12. November 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Und ich persönlich möchte keine Autoupdates, im besten Fall hat das Spiel weniger Fehler, im schlechtesten Fall startet es nicht mehr oder es treten schwerwiegendere Fehler auf, die zuvor ohne Patch nicht vorhanden waren.


Im besten Fall hat das Spiel weniger Fehler, neue Inhalte, technische Updates und eine bessere Performance bei gleichzeitig höherer Qualität.


----------



## MisterSmith (12. November 2011)

Eigentlich wollte ich die Demo von Anno 2070 spielen, aber ich bin ja selber schuld.  


doomkeeper schrieb:


> inwiefern bzw. wie lange irgendwo irgendwelche daten rumliegen kann niemand sagen
> außer die leute die hinter dem "system" liegen.


Aus beruflicher Erfahrung weiß ich sicher, dass bei seriösen Online-Shops die Konten definitiv gelöscht werden. Selbst bei vielen mittelgroßen und auch kleineren Shops, die manchmal etwas dubios wirken und es in anderer Hinsicht zum Teil auch sind.

Und da ich davon ausgehe, dass Amazon ein seriöser Shop ist...
Aber natürlich, eine absolute Sicherheit gibt es nie. Ich kann nicht definitiv belegen das Amazon die Konten auch wirklich löscht.


doomkeeper schrieb:


> valve wird wohl schon diverse vorsichtsmaßnahmen eingeführt haben
> damit keine großen probleme wie bei PSN entstehen.


PSN ist auch wieder etwas anderes, soweit ich weiß gibt es darüber keine Aktivierung für PS3-Spiele solange man den Singleplayer spielt.
Dann wäre es mir, wenn ich eine PS3 besitzen würde, auch egal.


doomkeeper schrieb:


> ja klar es ist eine platform, aber die spiele sind trotzdem auf deinem rechner.
> es ist halt nur diese kommunikation zwischen steam und dem spiel, welches dasein muss.
> ich bin mir sicher dass FALLS es mal dazu kommen sollte dass steam massiv attackiert wird,
> die spiele trotzdem alle erhalten bleiben.
> ...


Und wer garantiert dir, dass sich die Firmenpolitik von Valve nicht ändert, nachdem sie ihre Marktmacht soweit ausgebaut haben, dass sie keine Konkurrenz mehr zu fürchten brauchen?
Valve ist ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen, da greifen die gleichen Mechanismen wie bei jedem anderen Unternehmen auch.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> onlinebestellungen versuche ich sowieso so oft wie es nur geht zu vermeiden.
> nur in ganz wenigen bereichen ist eine onlinebestellung sinnvoll weil die preisunterschiede
> oft extrem sind z.b. Fertige Gamer Pc´s
> 
> ...


Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das man davon betroffen sein wird, wenn man sein Konto direkt nach einer Abwicklung seiner Bestellung löschen lässt, ist aber dennoch sehr viel geringer.
Vor allem, wenn man so wie ich nur relativ selten überhaupt dort bestellt.
Die Hacks die ich bei Webshops kenne sind aber in der Regel sowieso anderer Natur, da wird die Startseite dann als Werbefläche für andere Produkte missbraucht.


doomkeeper schrieb:


> übertreiben müssen wir aber nicht... oder?
> du redest von den alten patches die eben viel aufwendiger zu entwickeln waren als z.b. ständig
> kleinere patches bei Steam (bzw valve´s spiele)


Nein, es gab vor ein paar Monaten ein "schönes" Beispiel bei einem Steam-Spiel bzw. kauf über Steam(Name fällt mir leider nicht ein, Aliens vs. Predator 3 vielleicht?), da hatte sich glaube sogar hier in den Kommentaren zu PCG jemand beschwert, dass sein Spiel nach einem Autoupdate nicht mehr wirklich spielbar war, aufgrund der niedrigen Performance, welche zuvor einwandfrei war.
Und dieser Patch war ausgerechnet auch noch ein Performance-Patch.  


doomkeeper schrieb:


> und eine sache fällt mir bei diesem thema ein. recht machen, wird mans nie allen


Doch, ich hätte da einen ganz einfachen Vorschlag; diejenigen die Steam mit Autoupdate und den ganz vielen Vorteilen(die so viele sind, dass man nur dazu kommt immer die gleichen drei aufzuzählen)nutzen wollen sollen es auch weiterhin können, und so aufständische wie ich es einer bin, die es nicht wollen, können Steam-Only Spiele ohne Steam spielen.


doomkeeper schrieb:


> niemand stellt valve als etwas heiliges dar.
> es geht nur darum dass über steam geschimpft wird weil es opfer einer hackerattacke war.


Wieso kommt es mir dann so vor, dass wenn ich nur ein kleines bisschen Kritik an Steam übe, die Intensität der Kommentare darauf in etwa so ausfallen, als hätte ich gerade eine Religion wie den Islam beleidigt? 


doomkeeper schrieb:


> Es geht um einen Dienst was man nicht benutzen MUSS.
> man muss genausowenig irgendwelche kreditdaten eingeben und den shop nutzen.
> man muss gar nix außer sich registrieren, evtl updates runterzuladen und ggf. in offline-mode switchen wenn mans will.


Mir brauchst du das nicht zu sagen, ich weiß das, denn ich benutze ja Steam auch nicht.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ein spiel ist nix lebensnotwendiges. es ist keine währung und somit ist der vergleich etwas ... naja..


Der Vergleich war auch nicht von mir, und ich sehe das ähnlich, denn fast alle Vergleiche hinken. Ich verstehe sowieso nicht warum man welche bringen muss, man kann doch einfach auch nur zu der tatsächlich vorhandenen Sachlage um die es geht, dafür oder dagegen argumentieren.


doomkeeper schrieb:


> aber irgendwie schießt du dich doch etwas selber mit diesem argument ab oder?
> warum ist valve denn daran beteiligt? ich versteh das nicht.


Vielleicht denkst du zu sehr an so einen Satz wie 'war an einem Überfall beteilgt'?
Nein, mit den Hackerangriffen hat Valve nichts zu tun. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht wie ich besser formulieren kann, vielleicht als Frage: Hat es vor Steam eine Möglichkeit gegeben, in einem so großen Ausmaß wie heute, an Daten von Singleplayer-Spielern über einen Account zu gelangen?
Daran war Valve maßgeblich mitbeteiligt und nichts anderes meinte ich.


doomkeeper schrieb:


> heutzutage hat man überall die möglichkeit etwas zu überfallen, sollen wir wieder in die steinzeit zurück?
> solange die technik voranschreitet, wirds immer mehr ideen geben.
> dass man nicht jeden "mist" annehmen muss ist eigentlich klar.


Steam ist vieles, aber diese Plattform als Fortschritt zu bezeichnen halte ich für gewagt. 


doomkeeper schrieb:


> Singleplayer spieler können ihr spiel immer spielen wann sie wollen.
> das einzigste Hinderniss wäre die Produktaktivierung.
> und heutzutage gibt es genug möglichkeiten "falls man kein internet haben sollte"
> sein spiel aktivieren zu können.


 Für die Produktaktivierung benötigt man einen Steam-Account. Ich habe Internet, das ist aber auch kein Kritikpunkt den ich hier auch nur ansatzweise erwähnt habe.


----------



## MisterSmith (12. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du _musst_ bei Steam doch keinerlei Daten eingeben, die - wenn sie jemand erfährt - zu Deinem Nachteil gebraucht werden können - wo ist also das Problem? Das schlimmste wären Werbemails an die email-Adresse, die bei Steam verzeichnet ist.
> 
> Ich hab bisher auch nur ein einziges Mal bei Steam direkt was gekauft, per Kreditkarte. Sind diese Daten denn überhaupt irgendwo in meinem Account hinterlegt? Also, ich finde da ehrlich gesagt nichts. Falls die nur bei Steam selbst irgendwo sein sollten, dann ist das ganze nicht unsicherer als zB eben bei amazon, denn die HABEN Deine Kaufdaten natürlich auch allein wegen Steuer und Buchhaltung irgendwo gespeichert, auch wenn Dein Nutzerkonto gelöscht ist. Wenn einer also die Verwaltung von Steam oder amazon "hackt", kommt das aufs gleiche raus, falls Du Sorge vor Bankverbindungsdaten-Klau hast.


Das einzige Spiel mit Online-Aktivierung welches ich besitze, ist die PCG-Heftvollversion von Two Worlds.
Bei Two Worlds habe ich meine vollständigen Daten angegeben, aus einem einfachen Grund, wobei es im nach hinein absolut blödsinnig war da Heft-VV, aber egal.
Falls man nachweisen muss, weshalb auch immer, dass man tatsächlich die Person ist die der Account "gehört", hat man keine Probleme.
Deshalb würde ich, wenn ich einen Steam-Account erstelle, auf jeden Fall meine Daten angeben.

Was Amazon betrifft, das stimmt so nicht ganz. Für die Steuer ist der Name/Adresse und der Rechnungsbetrag von Belang, da ist in der Regel nicht mal die E-Mail Adresse auf der Rechnung vorhanden.

Und die Bankverbindungsdaten werden über die Bank abgewickelt, zumindest nach meiner Erfahrung. Wenn man bei den Onlineshops die ich kenne, die Computer hackt(die in der Regel verdammt gut gesichert sind), bringt einem das nicht sehr viel, man muss das Online-Konto welches man bei der Bank hat knacken, um an die Kontodaten der Kunden zu gelangen.

Vielleicht gibt es andere Systeme, dass wäre aber meiner Meinung nach nicht sehr schlau. Ich beziehe mich natürlich nur auf Vorkasse/Überweisung.


----------



## MisterSmith (12. November 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Im besten Fall hat das Spiel weniger Fehler, neue Inhalte, technische Updates und eine bessere Performance bei gleichzeitig höherer Qualität.


Worrel, du hast in allen Punkten recht, die Entscheidung aber ob ich das alles unbedingt brauche und das zugegeben kleine Risiko eingehe, will ich gerne selber abwägen und treffen dürfen. 

Zumal es bei Steam wohl nicht so leicht ist, diesen Patch wieder loszuwerden, oder der User der davon schrieb hatte keine Ahnung, klang aber nicht so.


----------



## doomkeeper (12. November 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich die Demo von Anno 2070 spielen, aber ich bin ja selber schuld.


lass dich nicht aufhalten 



> Aus beruflicher Erfahrung weiß ich sicher, dass bei seriösen Online-Shops die Konten definitiv gelöscht werden. Selbst bei vielen mittelgroßen und auch kleineren Shops, die manchmal etwas dubios wirken und es in anderer Hinsicht zum Teil auch sind.
> 
> Und da ich davon ausgehe, dass Amazon ein seriöser Shop ist...
> Aber natürlich, eine absolute Sicherheit gibt es nie. Ich kann nicht definitiv belegen das Amazon die Konten auch wirklich löscht.


das ist eben der knackpunkt. Bei PSN stand bestimmt auch hier und dort 
dass man mit den Daten sorgfältig umgeht, aber als rausgefunden wurde dass sie die daten nicht vorschriftsgemäß
gesichert haben war das geschrei groß
ich wette mit dir.. wenn eine hackertruppe auf amazon oder ebay absehen würde, wäre der schaden enorm.
aber deshalb solche "neue entwicklungen" anzugreiffen nur weil es umgesetzt UND von den leuten

unterstützt wurde, ist halt irgendwie komisch.

wenn es z.b. wie schonmal von mir erwähnt, um onLive geht (wenns dir ein begriff ist)
dann finde ich die kritik angebracht weil man wirklich eigentlich "nix" hat,
und wenn da etwas passieren sollte, dann wäre alles für die katz.

für einen anderen der nicht immer viel geld ausgeben will für neue hardware etc. mags vll praktisch sein,
für den großteil aber nicht. das ist schon wirklich extreme abhängigkeit.



> PSN ist auch wieder etwas anderes, soweit ich weiß gibt es darüber keine Aktivierung für PS3-Spiele solange man den Singleplayer spielt.
> Dann wäre es mir, wenn ich eine PS3 besitzen würde, auch egal.


gut, leider bin ich kein konsolero, aber wie läuft das mit den updates überhaupt?
da muss man doch auch updates akzeptieren und runterladen ansonsten wird etwas nicht funktionieren oder?
vll weiß jemand ne antwort.



> Und wer garantiert dir, dass sich die Firmenpolitik von Valve nicht ändert, nachdem sie ihre Marktmacht soweit ausgebaut haben, dass sie keine Konkurrenz mehr zu fürchten brauchen?
> Valve ist ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen, da greifen die gleichen Mechanismen wie bei jedem anderen Unternehmen auch.


Valve ist seit 8 Jahren konkurrenzlos und hat sich Valve in den 8 Jahren irgendwelche schlechten schlagzeilen
geleistet?
ea macht innerhalb 2 wochen mehr schlagzeilen als Steam es je machen wird.
deswegen bin ich froh dass Valve diesen Weg eingeleitet hat und trotzdem fair gegenüber den gamern geblieben ist.

Alles vertrauens -und Imagesache.der name, der chef, die leute dahinter sowie ihre firmenpolitik
ist in dieser branche einzigartig. aber da muss man sich halt mehr informieren damit man sowas versteht 



> Nein, es gab vor ein paar Monaten ein "schönes" Beispiel bei einem Steam-Spiel bzw. kauf über Steam(Name fällt mir leider nicht ein, Aliens vs. Predator 3 vielleicht?), da hatte sich glaube sogar hier in den Kommentaren zu PCG jemand beschwert, dass sein Spiel nach einem Autoupdate nicht mehr wirklich spielbar war, aufgrund der niedrigen Performance, welche zuvor einwandfrei war.
> Und dieser Patch war ausgerechnet auch noch ein Performance-Patch.


überleg doch nochmal was ich gemeint hab mit "man kanns niemanden recht machen"
und wenn ich jetzt erzähl dass jemand nach diesen patch das spiel aufeinmal problemlos spielen kann
OBWOHL er es davor nicht konnte?
und außerdem sitzen 90% aller fehler sowieso vor dem pc 



> Doch, ich hätte da einen ganz einfachen Vorschlag; diejenigen die Steam Mit Autoupdate und den ganz vielen Vorteilen(die so viele sind, dass man nur dazu kommt immer die gleichen drei aufzuzählen)nutzen wollen sollen es auch weiterhin können, und so aufständische wie ich es einer bin, die es nicht wollen, können Steam-Only Spiele ohne Steam spielen.


also es gibt eine funktion die heißt " Dieses Spiel immer aktuell halten "
dann tut man einfach dieses ding da raus, und fertig.
bei Singleplayer games denke ich dass das spiel trotzdem weiterlaufen wird OBWOHL es
neue updates gibt.
aber bei nem Multiplayergame kommt man um ein Update nicht drumherum.



> Wieso kommt es mir dann so vor, dass wenn ich nur ein kleines bisschen Kritik an Steam übe, die Intensität der Kommentare darauf in etwa so ausfallen, als hätte ich gerade eine Religion wie den Islam beleidigt?


Es sind halt die jahrelangen Steamuser der ersten Stunde die dieses programm gern etwas in schutz nehmen
weil es von tollen entwicklern kommt.
allein in der letzten zeit, wo laut rumgeschreit wurde dass Origin nix anderes wie Steam sei ist schon
fast wie ein messerstich mitten ins herz 

niemand streitet ab dass internet mehr oder weniger dafür benötigt wird, niemand streitet ab dass
man spiele auf der platform (verständlich) nicht weiterverkaufen kann und niemand streitet auch ab dass
wenn steam mal rumspinnt vll für nen zeitraum kein spiel funktioniert.

aber ich sehe ungern in steam einen sündenbock (auf einmal nach so vielen jahren)
wenn jetzt half life 3 rauskommen würde, wären die ganzen steamhater sowieso wieder still.

nur seit origin wurde auf steam ein schlechtes licht geworfen



> Steam ist vieles, aber diese Plattform als Fortschritt zu bezeichnen halte ich für gewagt.


Fortschritt ist leider relativ. für den einen ist es, für den anderen nicht.

für mich persönlich ist steam ein tolles allround-programm und macht viele dinge,
einfacher und schneller.
und ich bekomme ständig feedback dass "steam" nicht dahinvegetiert, sondern stets aktualisiert wird.
gratis content sowieso.

mfg


----------



## Bonkic (12. November 2011)

FunkerVogt schrieb:


> Ich will endlich wieder spielen, ohne mich nackig machen zu müssen!
> Diese Ausreden von wegen "Raubkopien" kann ich nicht mehr hören - es geht darum meine persönlichen Daten an Werbetreibende zu verkaufen und damit *PUNKT*
> 
> Schließlich kann ich auch heute noch in einen Laden gehen, eine CD oder einen Film kaufen, darf ihn bar bezahlen und muss nicht jedesmal wenn ich ihn ansehen/hören will meinen Namen, mein Geburtsdatum, meine Mailadresse sowie Postanschrift oder gar meine Bank- und Kreditkarten angeben.
> ...



@schattenmann:
was gefällt dir denn an diesem beitrag so gut?
ist doch totaler humbug, was der kollege schreibt.
wer nicht will, der muss bei steam keinerlei persönliche angaben hinterlassen.
von mir haben die genau eine email-adresse, das wars.


----------



## MisterSmith (12. November 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> ...
> wenn es z.b. wie schonmal von mir erwähnt, um onLive geht (wenns dir ein begriff ist)
> dann finde ich die kritik angebracht weil man wirklich eigentlich "nix" hat,
> und wenn da etwas passieren sollte, dann wäre alles für die katz.


Warum glauben denn die Leute von Onlive das sie ihr System etablieren könnten? Doch genau deshalb weil sich Steam durchgesetzt hat. Es gibt eine logische "Weiterentwicklung"; Online-Aktivierung->Always-Online->Online-Stream

Und ich bin mir mittlerweile relativ sicher das irgendwann auch bei Steam nur noch die Spiele wie bei Onlive über einen Stream angeboten werden.


doomkeeper schrieb:


> gut, leider bin ich kein konsolero, aber wie läuft das mit den updates überhaupt?
> da muss man doch auch updates akzeptieren und runterladen ansonsten wird etwas nicht funktionieren oder?
> vll weiß jemand ne antwort.


Stimmt, man kann Updates über ein Konto erhalten. Bin mir nicht sicher ob es auch eine andere Möglichkeit gibt, ich fürchte nicht. Mich würde interessieren wie viel Prozent überhaupt mit ihrer Konsole online sind.


doomkeeper schrieb:


> Valve ist seit 8 Jahren konkurrenzlos und hat sich Valve in den 8 Jahren irgendwelche schlechten schlagzeilen
> geleistet?
> ea macht innerhalb 2 wochen mehr schlagzeilen als Steam es je machen wird.
> deswegen bin ich froh dass Valve diesen Weg eingeleitet hat und trotzdem fair gegenüber den gamern geblieben ist...


Und ich lese von einigen das diese nicht fair behandelt wurden, und denen glaube ich ehrlich gesagt mittlerweile mehr, als Magazinen. Ich möchte jetzt eigentlich nicht wieder mit Bewertungen für Spiele wie Gothic 3 oder GTA 4 anfangen, aber das ist nun mal einer der Gründe. 


doomkeeper schrieb:


> überleg doch nochmal was ich gemeint hab mit "man kanns niemanden recht machen"
> und wenn ich jetzt erzähl dass jemand nach diesen patch das spiel aufeinmal problemlos spielen kann
> OBWOHL er es davor nicht konnte?
> und außerdem sitzen 90% aller fehler sowieso vor dem pc
> ...


Kann sein, allerdings schien mir der User schon sehr erfahren. Aber gut, es ging ja ursprünglich auch darum, dass dieses Autoupdate ein Vorteil von Steam ist, wenn ich es abschalte ist es dann natürlich auch keiner mehr.


----------



## Worrel (12. November 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Worrel, du hast in allen Punkten recht, die Entscheidung aber ob ich das alles unbedingt brauche und das zugegeben kleine Risiko eingehe, will ich gerne selber abwägen und treffen dürfen.


Du hattest bloß einige Punkte bei deinem "besten Fall" vergessen. 



> Zumal es bei Steam wohl nicht so leicht ist, diesen Patch wieder loszuwerden, ...


 Das ist allerdings richtig.
Sobald ein Patch auf Steam verfügbar ist, ist es unmöglich, eine prepatch Version des Spiels zu installieren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. November 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> @schattenmann:
> was gefällt dir denn an diesem beitrag so gut?
> ist doch totaler humbug, was der kollege schreibt.
> wer nicht will, der muss bei steam keinerlei persönliche angaben hinterlassen.
> von mir haben die genau eine email-adresse, das wars.


 
Ja, er hat natürlich stark übertrieben, aber die Grundaussage ist schon richtig. Dass man sich auf dem PC heute überall erstmal registrieren muss und so weiter, das kann schon sehr nervig sein.
Und ich weiß auch nicht, wie das erst mal ist, sollte sich der Downloadvertrieb wirklich durchsetzen, dann ist man ja quasi gezwungen, irgendwo zumindest seine Kontodaten anzugeben. Und wenn man jetzt sieht, wie der ganze Kram gehackt wird, macht einem alleine der Gedanke schon Bauchschmerzen. Wieder eine Sache die mir zeigt, dass es richtig ist, sich nur Ladenversionen zu kaufen.


----------



## MisterSmith (12. November 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Du hattest bloß einige Punkte bei deinem "besten Fall" vergessen.


Stimmt du hast recht, dass hatte ich sehr verkürzt dargelegt. Meine Antwort war aber so oder so Falsch, da man das Autoupdate für Singleplayer-Spiele deaktivieren kann. Jetzt fällt mir auch wieder ein, dass ich das bereits mal gefragt hatte und das auch, ich glaube sogar von dir beantwortet wurde.


Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings richtig.
> Sobald ein Patch auf Steam verfügbar ist, ist es unmöglich, eine prepatch Version des Spiels zu installieren.


 Man kann sich aber eine Kopie des Spiels im vorherigen Zustand sichern? Dann wäre es trotzdem zumindest möglich wieder auf die Ursprungsversion umzustellen.
Falls ja, dann kann man wenn man das weiß sich darauf wenigstens einstellen.


----------



## Exar-K (12. November 2011)

Ein Amazon-Konto jedes Mal neu anlegen und nach der Bestellung alles löschen und schließen lassen?

Paranoia, paranoia
Everybody's coming to get me


----------



## MisterSmith (12. November 2011)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ein Amazon-Konto jedes Mal neu anlegen und nach der Bestellung alles löschen und schließen lassen?
> 
> Paranoia, paranoia
> Everybody's coming to get me


 Tja, es ist wirklich anstrengend alle eineinhalb Jahre ein neues Konto bei Amazon anzulegen, vor allem da ich das ganze mit Copy & Paste meine Daten aus dem linken offenen Fenster des Text-Editors in das rechte Browser-Fenster per Maustaste Nr.4 und Nr.5 total umständlich erarbeiten muss, puh.
Wenigstens muss ich dann die Daten nicht manuell löschen, da jeder weiß, dass sein Konto schließen lassen bei Amazon das gleiche wie sein Konto löschen lassen bedeutet.

Und selbstverständlich sind Hacker eine harmlose Gruppe, die wollen nur spielen... Und meine Güte leidet Valve an einem Verfolgungswahn, die haben alle keine Ahnung, deshalb geben die auch eine Meldung raus, weil sie von der Materie absolut nichts verstehen.


----------



## Mendos (13. November 2011)

Wow. Valve, Steam und Gabe Newell ... so langsam erinnert das an Apple, IPhone und Steve Jobs 

Das Hauptproblem von Steam-Gegnern ist doch, dass man für viele Spiele eine Steam-Account und diese nutzlose Steam-Software braucht. Wäre das rein optional, hätten wir doch gar kein Problem. Steam wäre zumindest mir dann völlig egal. Aber leider ist das nicht so. 

Mich traf's das erste Mal mit Fallout New Vegas. Wenn ich keinen Steam-Account haben will, kann ich mir das Spiel nicht kaufen bzw. eine gekaufte Retail-Fassung nicht nutzen. Und ja, mich kotzt das schon an. Es ist einfach so unnötig.

Und jetzt komm mir auch keiner mit Steam als Kopierschutz. Der ist nämlich ein Witz und von Crackern genauso schnell entfernt wie ein CD-Check. Aber dafür wird das an Steam gebundene Spiel eben wertlos für einen Weiterverkauf. Aber mit dem Kampf gegen den Gebrauchthandel schiessen sich die Publisher imho ins eigene Knie. Gründe wurden in einem anderen Beitrag ja bereits genannt.

Und Origin ist Steam, nur mit anderem Etikett. Es bietet all die Nachteile, die Steam auch bietet. 
Und wenn man Online-Updates sowie den ganzen Social-Kram nicht will und einem die Vertriebsplattform egal ist, bietet Steam ja auch keinerlei Vorteile.


----------



## Worrel (13. November 2011)

Mendos schrieb:


> Und wenn man Online-Updates sowie den ganzen Social-Kram nicht will und einem die Vertriebsplattform egal ist, bietet Steam ja auch keinerlei Vorteile.


 Cross game events?
sprich: 
du erspielst in Spiel X ein Achievement und bekommst einen DLC für Spiel Y (Sommer Sale Aktion). 
oder die an Portal angelehnten Bonuslevel in diversen Indie Titeln zum Portal 2 Release.
oder Bonus Items für Team Fortress 2 beim Pre-Ordern von Spiel Z.

und Preisnachlässe, wenn man Vorgängerspiele schon im Account hat



> Aber dafür wird das an Steam gebundene Spiel eben wertlos für einen Weiterverkauf.


Wenn man Spiele weiterverkauft, bekommt man weniger Geld dafür, so daß man schätzungsweise 5-10 € pro Spiel bezahlt.

Ich kaufe bei Steam fast ausschließlich Sonderangebote, sprich: 5-10 € 

Also zahle ich das selbe für ein Spiel, aber wenn ich es später nochmal spielen will kann ich das problemlos, weil es immer noch in meinem Account ist.


----------



## Mendos (13. November 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Cross game events?
> sprich:
> du erspielst in Spiel X ein Achievement und bekommst einen DLC für Spiel Y (Sommer Sale Aktion).
> oder die an Portal angelehnten Bonuslevel in diversen Indie Titeln zum Portal 2 Release.
> ...



Wie gesagt, das sind alles Sachen die mich nicht wirklich interessieren. Ich will einfach nur das Spiel, das mich interessiert, im Laden kaufen und spielen. Ohne Zusatz-Account, Zusatz-Software usw. usf.



Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn man Spiele weiterverkauft, bekommt man weniger Geld dafür, so daß man schätzungsweise 5-10 € pro Spiel bezahlt.



Soweit ich weiss darf man Steam-Spiele nicht weiterverkaufen. Manche verkaufen die wohl zwar trotzdem samt Account, rechtlich ist das wohl aber fraglich.



Worrel schrieb:


> Ich kaufe bei Steam fast ausschließlich Sonderangebote, sprich: 5-10 €



Wenn mich ein Spiel interessiert, kauf ich gern auch die CE. Ich wäre sogar bereit gewesen, die CE von Skyrim zu kaufen. Aber eben nur, wenn ich das Spiel dann auch wirklich besitze und nicht abhängig von irgendeiner Online-Plattform von irgend einem Hersteller bin. Wobei das jetzt nicht nur auf Steam bezogen ist sondern allgemein auf Online-Aktivierung und Account-Bindung.

Die Sonderangebote hol ich mir dann lieber bei GOG, DRM frei


----------



## Worrel (13. November 2011)

Mendos schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss darf man Steam-Spiele nicht weiterverkaufen. Manche verkaufen die wohl zwar trotzdem samt Account, rechtlich ist das wohl aber fraglich.


 Ich meinte die Leute, die so hohen Wert auf die Wiederverkaufbarkeit legen, daß sie nicht bei Steam einkaufen.
Und die dann letzten Endes genauso viel pro Spiel bezahlen wie ich bei Steam.
Nur daß ich das Spiel dann halt immer noch in meinem Account hab, während die Wiederverkäufer sich das Spiel zu einem wiederholten Durchspielen neu kaufen müssten.


----------



## doomkeeper (13. November 2011)

Mendos schrieb:


> Wow. Valve, Steam und Gabe Newell ... so langsam erinnert das an Apple, IPhone und Steve Jobs
> 
> Das Hauptproblem von Steam-Gegnern ist doch, dass man für viele Spiele eine Steam-Account und diese nutzlose Steam-Software braucht. Wäre das rein optional, hätten wir doch gar kein Problem. Steam wäre zumindest mir dann völlig egal. Aber leider ist das nicht so.
> 
> ...


 

ich versteh aber dein problem nicht.
du scheinst keine internetverfügbarkeitsprobleme zu haben.
wo ist das problem sein produkt kurz online zu aktivieren und dann in offline mode zu gehen?

wenn du rein aus prinzip eine weitere software nicht installieren willst, dann hat sich das erledigt und ist verständlich.

im prinzip ist es nix anderes wie bei nem mmorpg wo man ein "char" anlegt mit kennung und passwort.
vll noch die emailadresse, aber das wars auch schon.

der rest ist freiwillig.

ein mmorpg kann man auch nicht ohne einen "login" spielen.
genau dasselbe ist es halt mit steam.
man logt sich in sein "char" und hat zugriff auf alles worauf man lust hast.

steam ist natürlich auch eine kopierschutz funktion.
ob es viel sinn macht oder nicht, kann man drüber streiten.

auf jedenfall besser als origin, starforce oder ubi-launcher.

dass valve irgendwie ihre spiele sichern will, funktion einbaut die accounts der kunden noch sicherer zu machen
sowie steam stets stabiler und schneller macht ist doch ein fairer deal wie ich finde.

natürlich wenn jemand seine spiele ständig weiterverkaufen möchte sowie
eine produktaktivierung nicht "akzeptieren" will,
dann muss man mit diesem blauen auge leben.

und naja. im leben läufts halt mal so ab.
wenn man mit etwas nicht klarkommt oder etwas akzeptieren möchte, dann muss man das eben
sein lassen.
klingt blöd aber ist so.

ich war auch extrem heiß auf battlefield 3. aber nachdem bekannt war dass Origin zum einsatz kommt
und wozu das programm eigentlich entwickelt wurde, musste ich halt aufs spiel verzichten.
mein leben geht dadurch weiter.

klar würde ich eine komplett-platformlose entwicklung begrüßen.
aber solange es bei steam bleibt, bin ich noch zufrieden und kann damit leben.
eine andere platform z.b. origin. kommt mir nicht auf die platte


----------



## martog (14. November 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn du dein Passwort in Steam änderst: Wer sagt dir, daß sich Steam dann nicht dein geändertes Passwort automatisch für das zukünftige Anmelden merkt?


 Und woher willst du wissen das ich mein Passwort automatisch eintragen lase? 
Toller Mist den du schreibst.


----------



## Worrel (14. November 2011)

martog schrieb:


> Und woher willst du wissen das ich mein Passwort automatisch eintragen lase?
> Toller Mist den du schreibst.


 Ich hab dein Posting demenstsprechend verstanden:


martog schrieb:


> Ebend hab ich mein Steam Passwort geändert und was  passiert beim nächsten Login anstatt zu sagen das mein altes Passwort  falsch sei logt er sich damit ganz gemütlich ein.


Desweiteren habe ich lediglich eine Frage bezüglich einer programmiertechnischen Möglichkeit gestellt.
Wieso odas jetzt "Mist" sein soll, entzieht sich meinem Verständnis.


----------



## McTrevor (14. November 2011)

zrainer schrieb:


> Steam wurde nicht gehackt, sondern das offiziel Steam Forum! Da der Anmelde Name für Steam ein anderer ist, als im Forum ( sowie auch der Steam Name) müssen nur User des Steam Forums ihr Passwort, sowie das E-Mail Konto wechseln!


 
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sind die zwar über das Forum gehackt worden, haben allerdings auf derselben Datenbank auch die Accountinformationen abgelegt. Analog für einen Einbruch gesprochen heißt das, daß sie zwar durch das Wohnzimmerfenster eingestiegen sind, nun aber trotzdem auf die ganze Wohnung Zugriff haben.

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## Rabowke (14. November 2011)

McTrevor schrieb:


> [...] daß sie zwar durch das Wohnzimmerfenster eingestiegen sind, nun aber trotzdem auf die ganze Wohnung Zugriff haben.


Die Analogie ist nicht ganz richtig, richtig wäre eher:

_[...]durch das Wohnzimmerfenster eingestiegen, haben kompletten Zugriff aufs Wohnzimmer können aber in der restlichen Wohnung wenig anstellen, weil alle Türen zu den restlichen Zimmern abgeschlossen sind. Ggf. könnte man diese Türen eintreten, allerdings sind diese Stahlummantelt und mit Sicherheitsbolzen ausgestattet!_


----------



## McTrevor (14. November 2011)

Was bringt dich zu der Aussage? Weißt du, wie die Rollen- und Rechteverteilung auf Valves Datenbank eingerichtet ist? Wenn man erstmal mit entsprechenden Rechten ausgerüstet ist (was laut Meldung anscheinend der Fall war), kann man problemlos beliebige Tabellen auslesen. Und selbst verschlüsselte Daten lassen sich nach dem Runterladen bequem im eigenen Kämmerchen knacken, wenn der potentielle Gewinn die Mühe lohnt, was bei Kreditkartendaten definitiv der Fall wäre.

Ich arbeite selbst als Softwareentwickler und nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen auch mit Giganten der Branche wie IBM oder Oracle kann ich nur sagen, daß da auch nur mit ganz lauwarmem Wasser gekocht wird. Natürlich können die Daten in einem anderen Schema mit ganz anderen Benutzern gelegen haben. Aber darauf wetten würde ich sicher nicht. Zumal das wie gesagt eh nichts gebracht hätte, falls die Hacker sysadmin-Rechte erhacken konnten.

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## Rabowke (14. November 2011)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Was bringt dich zu der Aussage? Weißt du, wie die Rollen- und Rechteverteilung auf Valves Datenbank eingerichtet ist? Wenn man erstmal mit entsprechenden Rechten ausgerüstet ist (was laut Meldung anscheinend der Fall war), kann man problemlos beliebige Tabellen auslesen. Und selbst verschlüsselte Daten lassen sich nach dem Runterladen bequem im eigenen Kämmerchen knacken, wenn der potentielle Gewinn die Mühe lohnt, was bei Kreditkartendaten definitiv der Fall wäre.


Originale Meldung von Gabe:
_We learned that intruders obtained access to a Steam database in addition to the forums. This database contained information including user names, *hashed and salted passwords*, game purchases, email addresses, billing addresses and *encrypted credit card information*._

Ich hab dir den für mich wichtigen Teil mal markiert.



> Ich arbeite selbst als Softwareentwickler und nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen auch mit Giganten der Branche wie IBM oder Oracle kann ich nur sagen, daß da auch nur mit ganz lauwarmem Wasser gekocht wird. Natürlich können die Daten in einem anderen Schema mit ganz anderen Benutzern gelegen haben. Aber darauf wetten würde ich sicher nicht. Zumal das wie gesagt eh nichts gebracht hätte, falls die Hacker sysadmin-Rechte erhacken konnten.


Mag alles sein, aber wenn du selbst als Softwareentwickler tätig bist, dann weißt du selbst, dass hashed and salted Passwords mit normalen Equipment unmöglich zu knacken sind. 

Selbst mit GPGPU ( Cuda etc. ) dürfte das Knacken in akzeptabler Zeit nicht möglich sein.

Ich lass mich hier gerne eines besseren belehren, aber die c't hat öfters Artikel zu diesem Thema und meinte selbst, dass mit viel Salz in der Suppe sowas schlicht nicht praktikabel zu knacken ist.

Hier ist übrigens der Artikel auf den ich mich beziehe: Cracker-Bremse | heise Security


----------



## McTrevor (14. November 2011)

Salt wird verwendet um vorberechnete Hashlisten nutzlos zu machen und hat keinerlei Einfluss darauf, wie schwer eine Verschüsselung zu knacken ist.

Und ich behaupte nicht, daß es einfach ist, die Sachen zu knacken. Das kann durchaus ein paar Monate dauern. Aber wenn genügend Daten erobert wurden, lohnt es sich trotzdem. Wenn man den privaten Key erstmal ermittelt hat, kann man ja alle Daten entschlüsseln.

Salt und Hash ist ja alles ganz nett und gut. Was beim Versuch die Daten jetzt zu knacken aber primär den Aufwand ausmachen wird, ist die gewählte Schlüssellänge.

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## Rabowke (14. November 2011)

McTrevor schrieb:


> ...


Hab ich irgendwo das Gegenteil behauptet? 

Ich hab dein Bsp. mit der Wohnung eben nur angepasst, ich hab nicht ohne Grund Türen mit Sicherheitsbolzen erwähnt. 
Damit wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen, dass man eben nicht gleich Zugriff auf alle Daten ( = Wohnung ) hat, sondern auch ein paar Hürden zu Überwinden hat. 

Du hast ja davon gesprochen das die Hacker gleich kompletten Zugriff auf alle Daten haben, was faktisch falsch ist.


----------



## martog (14. November 2011)

Das einfachste was betroffene jetzt machen können, wenn sie da Kreditkarten eingesetzt haben sich eine neue zu bestellen und die alte Karte zu sperren.
Beim Rest kann man eigentlich als Kunde nur abwarten.
*Was mich am meisten stört, das es nicht sofort eine Benachrichtigung per email gegeben hat von Valve. *
Gibt sicher einige die wie unter anderen ich auch nicht jeden Tag Steam benutzen.

Mir ist es eh lieber die Packung hier zu Hause auch zu sehen von den Spielen. Da kann man denn immerhin trotz allem noch beweisen das einem der Account gehört.


----------



## Mendos (14. November 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Cross game events?



Fällt bei mir eigentlich alles mit unter Vertriebsplattform. Ist dann halt Werbung 



Worrel schrieb:


> Also  zahle ich das selbe für ein Spiel, aber wenn ich es später nochmal  spielen will kann ich das problemlos, weil es immer noch in meinem  Account ist.


 
Ich verkaufe selten ein Spiel. Die letzten beiden warn für die Xbox:  Final Fantasy 13 und LA Noire. Und die hab ich verkauft weil es absolute  Enttäuschungen waren und ich mich zwingen musste sie durchzuspielen.  Und die Option möchte ich halt in solchen Fällen haben.

Aber vielleicht ist das wirklich das beste. Steam in ner Sandbox  installieren und dann nurnoch solche Billig-Angebote kaufen. Da haben  die Publisher eben was sie wollten, statt 50 Euro nurnoch 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






doomkeeper schrieb:


> ich versteh aber dein problem nicht.
> du scheinst keine internetverfügbarkeitsprobleme zu haben.
> wo ist das problem sein produkt kurz online zu aktivieren und dann in offline mode zu gehen?
> 
> wenn du rein aus prinzip eine weitere software nicht installieren willst, dann hat sich das erledigt und ist verständlich.



Mein Problem ist, dass ich, um ein gekauftes Spiel spielen zu dürfen, gezwungen werde, eine Software zu installieren und mich irgendwo anzumelden. Der Zwang also stört mich. Und wenn ich das nicht will, muss ich auf dem PC auf das Spiel verzichten, eine andere (legale) Alternative hab ich nicht.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> ein mmorpg kann man auch nicht ohne einen "login" spielen.
> genau dasselbe ist es halt mit steam.



Äpfel ... Birnen 




doomkeeper schrieb:


> auf jedenfall besser als origin, starforce oder ubi-launcher.



Also ich find alle gleich schlimm und gleich nutzlos.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> natürlich wenn jemand seine spiele ständig weiterverkaufen möchte sowie



Mit gehts da aus Prinzip eben auch um das Recht, meine gekaufte Ware auch weiterverkaufen zu dürfen. Ob man das dann nutzt oder nicht ist erst einmal unerheblich.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> klar würde ich eine komplett-platformlose entwicklung begrüßen.
> aber solange es bei steam bleibt, bin ich noch zufrieden und kann damit leben.
> eine andere platform z.b. origin. kommt mir nicht auf die platte



Wie gesagt, die Salami-Taktik der Pusblisher über die letzten 10-15 Jahre hatte wohl Erfolg


----------



## doomkeeper (14. November 2011)

@ mendos

du musst mir nicht meine antworten im mund umdrehen wenn
du einfach keinen bock auf das programm hast.

ich versuche lediglich beispiele und fakten aufzuzählen um in
diesem thema etwas voranzukommen.

wenn DU für etwas sinnlos etc. hälst, dann bringt es nix irgendwie darüber
zu schreiben.

ich könnte jetzt wieder auf deine "zitate" eingehen, aber
das wär ein teufelskreis da du dich stur stellst 

wenns jemand mag, wirds nutzen, wer nicht dann halt nicht.

ich finde an so einer platform grundsätzlich nix negatives wenn es human zugeht
und eine gute firma dahinter steckt.
außerdem kommt man im e-sport sowieso nicht an steam vorbei.

nicht immer bleibt alles beim alten, und wenn man
mit etwas nicht klarkommt, dann lässt man es eben sein 

ich versteh trotzdem nicht was daran so schwer sein soll nen account mit einer emailadresse aufzumachen.

und mein beispiel mit mmorpg ist keineswegs " apfel - birnen "
ich habs nur vom prinzip gemeint.

ein mmorpg kann man auch nicht ohne einen account spielen.
name, password, vll email.

was daran nun wirklich schlimm sein soll bleibt mir ein rätsel.
spionagefälle gibts und gabs nie bei steam.
vll die ersten jahre paar stabilitätsprobleme und das wars auch schon.

als user der ersten stunde kann ich beim besten willen nix schlechtes über steam sagen
und genieße / spiele / aktiviere alle spiele die ich spielen will zu jederzeit
ohne ein einziges problem zu haben.

aber naja, muss jeder selbst wissen


----------



## MisterSmith (14. November 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> ...
> als user der ersten stunde kann ich beim besten willen nix schlechtes über steam sagen
> und genieße / spiele / aktiviere alle spiele die ich spielen will zu jederzeit
> ohne ein einziges problem zu haben.
> ...


 Wenn man es nur aus seinem eigenem Standpunkt betrachtet mag das vielleicht stimmen, aber es gab wieder einen Thread im PCG-Forum.
Da wurde einem der komplette Steam-Account gesperrt, da er bei MW3 auf einen gehackten Server gelandet ist. Stelle ich mir nun vor, ich würde bereits über 100 Spiele über Steam erworben haben und bin dann auf die Hilfe eines wahrscheinlich unter bezahlten Service-Mitarbeiters angewiesen, nein danke.

Dort arbeiten auch nur Menschen und die machen wie alle anderen auch Fehler. Der Punkt ist aber, ich hätte absolut keine rechtlichen Mittel gegen einen Fehler vorzugehen, da der Account von Steam einem nur zur Verfügung gestellt wird.

Das ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel und die Wahrscheinlichkeit liegt wahrscheinlich nicht höher als 3% das einem so etwas oder ähnliches passiert, aber 3% sind mir immer noch zu hoch. 

Aber mit Origin hast du Probleme. Ist dir eigentlich bewusst das du indirekt Origin überhaupt erst ermöglicht hast? Das ist schon irgendwie kurios, das ausgerechnet die Leute am meisten über Origin jammern, ohne die es Origin in dieser Form sehr wahrscheinlich nicht gegeben hätte.


----------



## doomkeeper (14. November 2011)

ach komm mendos.

warscheinlich, vielleicht, deshalb etc.. ist das dein ernst?

nur weil man eine platform akzeptiert welches lediglich einen account sowie produktaktivierung erfordert,
heißt es noch lange nich dass ich mir freiwillig Spyrigin installier.

und wie ichs schonmal erwähnt habe.
es ist alles vertrauenssache. ich informier mich rund um valve wirklich genau und lang genug um zu wissen 
welche politik sie verfolgen.

hast du EA´s politik verfolgt die letzten paar jahre?

ich vertraue valve weil sie mich nicht enttäuschen, ihre spiele alle sehr hochwertig sind und sie kümmern
sich um ihre fans und verlangen oft nicht mal geld für content bzw. stellen komplett vollversionen kostenlos zum
aus.

ich möchte hier nicht wieder origin vs steam anfangen weil viele mit diesem thema nix anfangen können.

origin ist nicht dasselbe wie steam, das wurde schon mehr als genug durchgekaut mitlerweile denk ich 
steam ist für den user da, und origin nur für ea.
während man in steam die kontrolle hat, hat man diese (vor allem wie es am anfang gedacht war) bei origin nicht.
es war bekannt als ein programm welches nach daten sucht für werbung und marketingzwecken.

da sieht man den unterschied von einem unternehmen welches sich an die spieler richtet - und einem unternehmen
welches immer mehr und mehr von Jedem kuchen in der Branche haben will.

oder kannst du mir erkären warum EA es übertreiben muss?
hätten sie alles optional angeboten bzw. lediglich die optionale hardware umfrage wie bei steam,
dann hätte kein schwein etwas gesagt.

aber EA zwingt einen wirklich alles zu machen was sie wollen.

valve versucht lediglich u.a. mit dieser drm maßnahme den schaden etwas zu reduzieren.
dass natürlich alles geknackt werden kann ist klar.

aber wenn man so denken würde, dann könnte man auch seine haustür offen lassen, auto nicht mehr zusperren,
polizei abschaffen.
warum? ne tür kann man eh aufknacken, auto kann man kurzschließen, verbrecher sind 90% eh im vorteil gegenüber
der polizei.

wie gesagt. ich kann valve da durchaus verstehen und finde nix verwerfliches daran.
früher oder später wird sowieso alles zugemüllt mit platformen und anbietern wo man keinen durchblick mehr
haben wird.
umso mehr bin ich froh lieber bei valve mit im boot zu sitzen statt EA oder was noch so kommen wird.

hat nix mit fanboy zu tun o.ä. nur ich bin realist.
dieser trend ist leider nicht aufzuhalten und man muss schauen wie man sich zurechtfindet.
sich beschweren bringt leider nix.

ABER. man kann zeichen setzen z.b. wie im falle bei Origin.
damit die Entwickler nicht zu viel narrenfreiheit haben und eine fast unfertige spyware
unter die leute schmeissen wollten.
dass sie jetzt etwas ändern müssen, haben wir erreicht.

aber gegen so eine art von software wirds wohl früher oder später kein entkommen sein.
so leid es mir auch tut. 

und genau deswegen mach ich mir um dieses thema eigentlich gar keine gedanken.
ich hab mein geld bei valve bzw. steam angelegt.
haufen spiele, war e-sport aktiv, haufen freunde und keine probleme mit steam.

da ich weiß dass keine andere platform auf meine platte kommt kratzt mich dieses thema
eigentlich nicht besonders.


----------



## Mendos (15. November 2011)

@ doomkeeper

Der letzte Post war nicht von mir ... 

Ich sehe nicht, wo ich deine Antworten rumgedreht hätte. ^^

Es geht nicht darum das es kompliziert wäre einen Account einzurichten oder sonstwas. Und mir ist es wie gesagt auch egal, welches DRM dahinter steht, es geht mir primär nicht um Steam. Ich zitiere mich kurzerhand mal selbst:


> Mein Problem ist, dass ich, um ein gekauftes Spiel spielen zu dürfen,  gezwungen werde, eine Software zu installieren und mich irgendwo  anzumelden. *Der Zwang also stört mich.* *Und wenn ich das nicht will, muss  ich auf dem PC auf das Spiel verzichten, eine andere (legale)  Alternative hab ich nicht.*



Soll's doch jeder nutzen der's will. Hab ich doch nichts dagegen. Ich hätte nur eben gern für mich auch ein Angebot vohne Zusatzsoftware und Account-Bindung und ähnliches. Das Angebot wird aber eben nicht gemacht.

Und ja, ein MMORPG kann man definitiv nicht mit einem reinen Single-Player Spiel vergleichen, da ersteres vom Konzept her eine Internetverbindung und einen Account benötigt. Im Singleplayer ist das unnötiger Firlefanz.

Dieser ganze DRM-Unsinn hat bei mir in diesem Jahr dazu geführt, dass ich nurnoch genau ein Retail-Spiel gekauft habe, nämlich The Witcher 2. Ansonsten kauf ich fast nurnoch Spiele aus dem Indie-Bereich, DRM-frei. Für die aus dem Humble-Bundle muss ich dann noch nicht mal Windows booten, perfekt


----------



## MisterSmith (15. November 2011)

Mendos schrieb:


> @ doomkeeper
> 
> Der letzte Post war nicht von mir ...
> ...


 Ach die Antwort war an mich gerichtet? Ich hatte mich überhaupt nicht angesprochen gefühlt. 

@Doomkeeper
Natürlich schreibe ich wahrscheinlich, vielleicht usw., denn ich weiß, dass ich es nicht mit Gewissheit weiß und selbst an dieser Aussage habe ich noch leichte Zweifel, auf die ich alleine nie gekommen wäre, wahrscheinlich.


----------



## doomkeeper (15. November 2011)

tut mir leid ich meinte mr.smith 

für ein singleplayer spiel braucht man trotzdem kein internet.
das einzige wofür man internetbraucht ist wie schon oft gesagt
nur bei der produktaktivierung und account anlegen.

ansonsten offline-mode rein und automatische updates ausschalten

und ihr könnt eure singleplayerspiele spielen ohne "online" zu sein.

wobei sowieso der großteil immer online ist


----------



## Worrel (15. November 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Da wurde einem der komplette Steam-Account gesperrt, da er bei MW3 auf einen gehackten Server gelandet ist. Stelle ich mir nun vor, ich würde bereits über 100 Spiele über Steam erworben haben und bin dann auf die Hilfe eines wahrscheinlich unter bezahlten Service-Mitarbeiters angewiesen, nein danke.


Wenn man sich nicht an die "unterbezahlten Service-Mitarbeiter" wendet, die genau dafür da sind, um einen entsprechenden Problemfall zu bearbeiten, sind die Spiele natürlich weg.



> Der Punkt ist aber, ich hätte absolut keine rechtlichen Mittel gegen einen Fehler vorzugehen, da der Account von Steam einem nur zur Verfügung gestellt wird.


Das ist Blödsinn.
Du gibst Valve Geld für die Gegenleistung, ein Spiel spielen zu dürfen. Erbringt Valve diese Gegenleistung nicht, hast du auf jeden Fall irgendwelche Rechte, die dir helfen, an die dir zugesicherte Leistung zu kommen.

Welche Rechte/Paragraphen dafür zuständig sind, kann ich dir nicht sagen (inal), aber "Dienstleistung", "Service", "Softwarelizenz" dürften gute Recherche Stichworte sein.


----------



## MisterSmith (15. November 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn man sich nicht an die "unterbezahlten Service-Mitarbeiter" wendet, die genau dafür da sind, um einen entsprechenden Problemfall zu bearbeiten, sind die Spiele natürlich weg.


Ohne das ich speziell danach gesucht habe, hatte ich ein Beispiel gefunden, bei dem die Antwort in etwa lautete; der Fall ist abgeschlossen und an dieser Entscheidung wird sich nichts mehr ändern.

Das heißt für mich, wenn dieser abgeschlossene "Status" einmal vorhanden ist, bleibt es dann auch dabei, da kann man dann den Support so oft anschreiben wie man möchte.
Ändern wird sich nichts mehr...



Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist Blödsinn.
> Du gibst Valve Geld für die Gegenleistung, ein Spiel spielen zu dürfen. Erbringt Valve diese Gegenleistung nicht, hast du auf jeden Fall irgendwelche Rechte, die dir helfen, an die dir zugesicherte Leistung zu kommen.
> 
> Welche Rechte/Paragraphen dafür zuständig sind, kann ich dir nicht sagen (inal), aber "Dienstleistung", "Service", "Softwarelizenz" dürften gute Recherche Stichworte sein.


Da Steam ein Abo ist, hat man zwar vermutlich dieses Recht, aber in den Steam-AGB steht glaube ich, dass sich die Nutzungsdauer auf 30 Tage beschränkt.
 Ansonsten hätten Leute deren gesamtes Konto ungerechtfertigter Weise gesperrt worden wäre, ziemlich sicher bereits geklagt.

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, wurden bei Gamestar zwei Rechtsanwälte dazu befragt und die haben diese Frage beantwortet. Ich werde nochmal schauen ob ich das Heft dazu finde, oder ob ich dieses bereits entsorgt habe.


----------



## martog (15. November 2011)

Seit wann muss man denn bei Steam für den Account was bezahlen?


----------



## MisterSmith (15. November 2011)

martog schrieb:


> Seit wann muss man denn bei Steam für den Account was bezahlen?


 Sorry, ich hätte besser kostenloses Abo schreiben sollen.


----------



## doomkeeper (15. November 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Sorry, ich hätte besser kostenloses Abo schreiben sollen.


 
kostenloses abo?
wie kommst du auf "abo" beim steam?

doch nicht etwa weil man auf dieser platform seine spiele "aktiviert" oder? 

es ist genau dasselbe wie früher auch mit cd key aktivierung welche man leichter umgehen konnte.

und falls du darauf anspielen willst dass eines tages "falls steam nicht mehr geben sollte"
man seine spiele nicht mehr spielen kann, dann muss ich dich leider enttäuschen.

es ist lediglich eine bibliothek wozu man halt durch mit oder ohne einer internetverbindung zugriff hat.
d.h. auch wenns mal kein steam geben sollte, wüsste ich nicht warum man alle seine spiele verlieren würde.

ein valve hat sich nicht nur 2 mal gedanken gemacht falls sowas eintreten würde.

aber du kannst ja dein "abo" vll gern erklären


----------



## MisterSmith (15. November 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> ...
> aber du kannst ja dein "abo" vll gern erklären


 Muss ich gar nicht, macht Valve bereits.


> Sie werden zu einem Steam-Nutzer („Nutzer“), indem Sie die  Steam-Client-Software installieren und den Steam-Anmeldevorgang  abschließen. Zusätzlich können  Sie als Nutzer Zugang zu bestimmten  Diensten, Softwareprodukten und sonstigen Inhalten („Abonnements“)  erhalten, die Nutzern zur Verfügung stehen.
> ...
> Jedes Abonnement gewährt Ihnen Zugang zu bestimmten Diensten,  Softwareprodukten und anderen Inhalten auf Basis der Bedingungen der  jeweiligen Abonnements und dieses Nutzungsvertrags.
> 
> ...


Mehr Infos gibt es hier:
Steam Subscriber Agreement


----------



## doomkeeper (15. November 2011)

und wo soll dein abo sein?

hab ich schon gehört  und gelesen dass in den agb´s was von abo drin steht.
aber was ziehst du für eine konsequenz daraus wenn ich fragen darf?

nen link und ein zitat reintun kann ich auch, aber was bedeutet das für dich? 

es stehen auszüge über ein sogenanntes abo drin, korrekt.
aber war in den ganzen jahren noch nie ein thema soviel ich weiß.

und wenn man jetzt auf jede kleinigkeit in der eula stürzt, dann können wir ruhig rüberschwenken
auf apple, microsoft etc.

und sowas ähnliches wirst du nämlich nahezu überall finden was
mit portal, netzwerk oder store zu tun hat.


----------



## MisterSmith (15. November 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> ...
> nen link und ein zitat reintun kann ich auch, aber was bedeutet das für dich?
> ...


 Das bedeutet für mich, ich habe dadurch(Abo) zu keinem Zeitpunkt einen Anspruch auf ein Nutzungsrecht der erworbenen Software, was auch etwas weiter unten im Nutzungsvertrag klar bestätigt wird.


> Valve räumt Ihnen hiermit ein beschränktes, *kündbares*, nicht exklusives  Nutzungsrecht in Bezug auf die Software zu Ihrer persönlichen Nutzung  gemäß diesem Nutzungsvertrag und etwaigen Abonnementbedingungen ein.


Mit den 30 Tagen lag ich falsch, es waren glaube ich 90 Tage, die einem Valve bei der Nutzung ihrer Software über Steam freiwillig einräumt.
EDIT: Es waren jedenfalls mal um die 90 Tage, kann sich mittlerweile natürlich geändert haben.


----------



## doomkeeper (15. November 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Das bedeutet für mich, ich habe dadurch(Abo) zu keinem Zeitpunkt einen Anspruch auf ein Nutzungsrecht der erworbenen Software, was auch etwas weiter unten im Nutzungsvertrag klar bestätigt wird.
> Mit den 30 Tagen lag ich falsch, es waren glaube ich 90 Tage, die einem Valve bei der Nutzung ihrer Software über Steam freiwillig einräumt.
> EDIT: Es waren jedenfalls mal um die 90 Tage, kann sich mittlerweile natürlich geändert haben.


 

hmm.. also wenn ich ehrlich bin, kann ich aus diesem "abo" absatz rein gar nix herausnehmen.

es hat sich zu den alten zeiten rein gar nix geändert, weil man nur eine lizenzkopie kauft und nutzen darf.

das was sich auf dem datenträger befindet gehört niemanden.
lediglich dass man es benutzen DARF. aber es ist kein eigentum.

so war das schon immer. und da steam (platform) runtergeladen wird, gehört einem "steam" genauso wenig.

"kündbar" interpretier ich als den "ban" oder eine "accountsperre" 
wieso, weshalb, warum? - ist ein anderes thema und passt nicht mehr rein.

kurz und knapp. einem "spieler" gehört eigentlich gar nix. außer vll das handbuch und der datenträger selbst ABER
nicht der inhalt.

somit erklärt sich für mich dieser von dir zitierter absatz.
aber ich lass mich gern eines besseren belehren.

allein schon wenn man diesen absatz mal durch die suchmaschinen loslässt, liest man sowas
nahezu überall.

edit.
die zeiten ändern sich für uns kunden, aber auch für die hersteller.
die kunden werden schlauer und versuchen so viel wie möglich
FÜR wenig wie möglich zu ergattern,

dass dies ein dorn im auge eines publishers / herstellers geworden ist
(sie werden ja auch "schlauer") kommen eben solche verträge zustande
um sich vor irgendwas abzusichern bzw. die kunden mehr oder weniger
an die leine anhängen.

aber so hat es sich nunmal entwickelt und es werden viel mehr "trends" aus
der digitalen Welt folgen wo die kunden immer mehr an freiheit verlieren werden.


----------



## Worrel (16. November 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Das bedeutet für mich, ich habe dadurch(Abo) zu keinem Zeitpunkt einen Anspruch auf ein Nutzungsrecht der erworbenen Software,


Sobald du Geld zahlst, hast du einen Anspruch auf eine Gegenleistung. Ansonsten ist der jeweilige Vertrag anfechtbar und du bekommst dein Geld zurück.



> Valve räumt Ihnen hiermit ein beschränktes, *kündbares*, nicht exklusives  Nutzungsrecht...ein


Jedes Dienstleistungsverhältnis ist "kündbar" - auch jeder Arbeitsvertrag. Trotz enthaltener Kündigungsklausel besteht dennoch ein Rechtsanspruch auf die entsprechenden Dienstleistungen.


----------



## MisterSmith (16. November 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> hmm.. also wenn ich ehrlich bin, kann ich aus diesem "abo" absatz rein gar nix herausnehmen.
> 
> es hat sich zu den alten zeiten rein gar nix geändert, weil man nur eine lizenzkopie kauft und nutzen darf.
> ...


 Das ist es eben, man erwirbt keine Lizenzkopie, in dem folgenden Auszug wird der Kauf der Abos besser verdeutlicht.


> D. Erwerb im Handel
> Valve kann ein Abonnement für Erwerber von im Handel erworbenen  Produktversionen oder OEM-Versionen von Valve-Produkten anbieten oder  erforderlich machen. Der „CD-Key“ oder „Product-Key“, der solchen  Versionen beiliegt, wird verwendet, *um Ihr Abonnement zu aktivieren*.


Da gibt es dann auch meiner Meinung nach keinerlei Interpretationsmöglichkeiten mehr.


----------



## MisterSmith (16. November 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sobald du Geld zahlst, hast du einen Anspruch auf eine Gegenleistung. Ansonsten ist der jeweilige Vertrag anfechtbar und du bekommst dein Geld zurück.


Die Gegenleistung ist in diesem Fall ein Abonnement. Das erhält man ja auch, nur für wie lange ist dann die Frage.



Worrel schrieb:


> Jedes Dienstleistungsverhältnis ist "kündbar" - auch jeder Arbeitsvertrag. Trotz enthaltener Kündigungsklausel besteht dennoch ein Rechtsanspruch auf die entsprechenden Dienstleistungen.


 Das man etwas erhält bestreite ich ja nicht bzw. wenn du mich so verstanden hast, dann habe ich es schlecht formuliert, entschuldige.


----------



## xMANIACx (16. November 2011)

> Das ist es eben, man erwirbt keine Lizenzkopie, in dem folgenden Auszug wird der Kauf der Abos besser verdeutlicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Valve dir die Lizenz nicht erteilt ist ja eigentlich auch nur sinnig imho. Du kaufst das Produkt zwar bei Steam, aber Steam hat ja eigentlich nichts mit der Lizenzvergabe zu tun, sondern sie vertreiben nur die Keys. MediaMarkt gibt dir ja auch keinen 20 seitiges Heft wo deine Lizenzrechte drin festgehalten sind. Die Lizenz erhälst du m.M.n. direkt vom Hersteller im Gegenzug für die Aktivierung mit dem dir zur Verfügung gestellten Key (also mit der Einverständniserklärung der Lizenzvereinbarung vor der Installation).


Spoiler



kann natülich auch kompletter Mist sein was ich da geschrieben habe, bin kein Rechtsexperte, aber so stelle ich mir das als Laie vor 



MfG,
xMANIACx


----------



## MisterSmith (16. November 2011)

xMANIACx schrieb:


> ...Die Lizenz erhälst du m.M.n. direkt vom Hersteller im Gegenzug für die Aktivierung mit dem dir zur Verfügung gestellten Key (also mit der Einverständniserklärung der Lizenzvereinbarung vor der Installation).
> ...


 Da meinst du aber vermutlich die Spiele, die nicht Steam-Only sind? In einer Erklärung zu Skyrim/Steam stand beispielsweise, dass es illegal wäre, das Spiel ohne Steam zu starten.
Also ist es dem Nutzer faktisch in diesem Fall nur möglich mit einem aktivierten Abo zu spielen, da man sonst den Kopierschutz umgehen würde.

Selbst wenn man eine Lizenzkopie erwirbt, kann man diese nur zusammen mit einem Abo nutzen. Aber das glaube ich nicht, so oft wie in dem Nutzungsvertrag von Steam betont wird, das es sich bei einem Erwerb der Software für Steam, um ein Abonnement handelt.


----------



## doomkeeper (16. November 2011)

ich kann mir nur so erklären dass eben dieser sachverhalt unter
"abo" einzuordnen ist.

warum auch immer.

wie gesagt. diese klausel findet man so ziemlich in jeder agb etc.
wenn man einen dienst nutzt welches man irgendwie freischalten lassen muss bzw.
sich an einer software bedienen "darf" weil man eine lizenzkopie besitzt.

so versteh ich das ganze.
denn ein "abo" egal welcher art, gibt es nicht bei valve / steam.

vll ist damit ein abo gemeint wenn man durch steam ein mmorpg kauft?
aber dieses abo würde dann über den eigentlichen entwickler ablaufen und nicht mit steam / valve.


----------



## xMANIACx (16. November 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Da meinst du aber vermutlich die Spiele, die nicht Steam-Only sind? In einer Erklärung zu Skyrim/Steam stand beispielsweise, dass es illegal wäre, das Spiel ohne Steam zu starten.
> Also ist es dem Nutzer faktisch in diesem Fall nur möglich mit einem aktivierten Abo zu spielen, da man sonst den Kopierschutz umgehen würde.
> 
> Selbst wenn man eine Lizenzkopie erwirbt, kann man diese nur zusammen mit einem Abo nutzen. Aber das glaube ich nicht, so oft wie in dem Nutzungsvertrag von Steam betont wird, das es sich bei einem Erwerb der Software für Steam, um ein Abonnement handelt.



Der Begriff Abonnement stellt hier einfach nur einen Oberbegriff dar und beinhaltet diverse Leistungen.

siehe dazu auch:


> Sie werden zu einem Steam-Nutzer („Nutzer“), indem Sie die  Steam-Client-Software installieren und den Steam-Anmeldevorgang  abschließen. Zusätzlich können Sie als Nutzer Zugang zu bestimmten  Diensten, Softwareprodukten und sonstigen Inhalten („Abonnements“)  erhalten, die Nutzern zur Verfügung stehen.






> Jedes Abonnement gewährt Ihnen Zugang zu bestimmten Diensten, Softwareprodukten und anderen Inhalten auf Basis der Bedingungen der jeweiligen Abonnements und dieses Nutzungsvertrags. Zusätzliche Bedingungen, die mit jedem solchen Abonnement verbunden sind („Abonnementbedingungen“), können auf die Nutzung des jeweiligen Abonnements Anwendung finden und werden jeweils Teil dieses Nutzungsvertrags. Weiterhin können zusätzliche Bedingungen (beispielsweise Gebühren und Abrechnungsregelungen) unter Welcome to Steam oder innerhalb des Steam-Online-Dienstes bekannt gegeben werden („Nutzungsregeln“), und werden jeweils Bestandteil dieses Nutzungsvertrags.



Soll heissen das Steam an sich kein Abonnement darstellt, sondern Abonnements erst eröffnet werden sobald du Software bei Steam nutzt (z.B. Skyrim). Die Abonnements schließt du dann ab indem du dem Nutzungsvertrag bei der Installation zustimmst. Die Bedingungen zu denen du dann das Abonnement abschließt sind die Lizenzvereinbarungen (z.B. die von Skyrim).


----------



## Pope (16. November 2011)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> ... Genau, nur weil du etwas nicht magst ist es gerechtfertigt Straftaten auszuführen und sich fremde Daten zu besorgen und damit Schindluder zu treiben. Ich wünschte mir mal irgendwer hat was gegen dich, macht ne Straftat zu deinen Ungunsten und rechtfertigt das dann genau so wie du, vielleicht merkst du dann was du für Unsinn erzählst...



Richtig ist, dass ich STEAM und anderen DRM-Kram nicht mag. Falsch ist jedoch die Schlussfolgerung daraus, dass Hackerangriffe auf STEAM gerechtfertigt sind. Da sollte sich der Leser doch etwas mehr Mühe geben, den Inhalt meiner Posts zu verstehen.
Nichtsdestotrotz kann ich mir eine gewisse Schadenfreude nicht verkneifen. Weil meine mahnende Stimme in der Masse der Unwissenden und Gleichgültigen ergebnislos verhallt, scheinen die STEAM Nutzer wohl erst aufzuwachen, wenn ihnen durch Hackerangriffe Schaden zugefügt wird. Insofern freue ich mich bereits jetzt schon auf die nächsten Meldungen zu diesem Thema und dem Verhalten der Community.


----------



## MisterSmith (16. November 2011)

xMANIACx schrieb:


> Der Begriff Abonnement stellt hier einfach nur einen Oberbegriff dar und beinhaltet diverse Leistungen.


Das stimmt, dass habe ich verkürzt wiedergegeben, Steam selbst ist natürlich kein Abo. Aber wer nutzt schon Steam ohne Software.


xMANIACx schrieb:


> Soll heissen das Steam an sich kein Abonnement darstellt, sondern Abonnements erst eröffnet werden sobald du Software bei Steam nutzt (z.B. Skyrim). Die Abonnements schließt du dann ab indem du dem Nutzungsvertrag bei der Installation zustimmst. Die Bedingungen zu denen du dann das Abonnement abschließt sind die Lizenzvereinbarungen (z.B. die von Skyrim).


Das stimmt meiner Meinung nach so nicht ganz. Die Lizenzvereinbarungen können nur als eine Ergänzung zum Nutzungsvertrag von Steam angesehen werden.


> Zusätzliche Bedingungen, die mit jedem solchen Abonnement verbunden sind  („Abonnementbedingungen“), können auf die Nutzung des jeweiligen  Abonnements Anwendung finden und *werden jeweils Teil dieses  Nutzungsvertrags*.


Und dieses Nutzungsrecht bleibt somit kündbar, ganz gleich was in den Lizenzvereinbarungen von z. B. Skyrim steht.


----------



## doomkeeper (16. November 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Das stimmt, dass habe ich verkürzt wiedergegeben, Steam selbst ist natürlich kein Abo. Aber wer nutzt schon Steam ohne Software.
> 
> Das stimmt meiner Meinung nach so nicht ganz. Die Lizenzvereinbarungen können nur als eine Ergänzung zum Nutzungsvertrag von Steam angesehen werden.
> Und dieses Nutzungsrecht bleibt somit kündbar, ganz gleich was in den Lizenzvereinbarungen von z. B. Skyrim steht.


 
und wo liegt das problem? 

so wie ich das sehe gibts bei steam genau 0% abo.
da ich mich in diesem bereich nicht super auskenne, tippe ich einfach mal
darauf dass, wie schonmal beschrieben, dass
so ein dienst in die "abo rubrik" hineinfällt.

logisch gesehen müssten dann auch klausel einer "abo" drinstehen wie eben z.b. kündbarkeit etc.

so denk ich mir das zumindest.

und kündbar wie eben z.b. dass valve einen account sperren oder kurzzeitig einfrieren kann wenn
gegen die regeln verstoßen wird wie z.b. cheaten, cracken und andere dinge die von
valve nicht gern gesehen werden.

wenn man nix macht, passiert auch nix.
wenn jemand etwas mit steam etc. macht - dann bekommt man eine aufn deckel.

ich versteh immer noch nicht ganz wo das problem liegt 
das wort abo kann man eigentlich durch ein anderes wort ersetzen (für laie)
wie wärs mit zusammenarbeit? 

"valve hat das recht die zusammenarbeit einzustellen" 

und im grundegenommen akzeptiert man mehr als nur 1 vertrag,
wenn eben z.b. das spiel vom anderem hersteller als valve kommt.

nur warum man erst JETZT über sowas redet, geht mir nicht in den kopf.

früher gabs sowas auch schon und zwar ohne steam.
natürlich nicht so konsequent wie eben mit einer platform, aber
vom prinzip her genau dasselbe.

ergo. alles beim alten, nur dass die leute jetzt mehr
auf ihre spiele achten und keinen schwachsinn machen wie früher.

jetzt weiß man dass wenn man blödsinn (eigentlich wirkt diese klausel ja dann auch nur im multiplayer)
online anstellt, und das mehrmals, dann irgendwann n dämpfer seitens valve kommt.

ganz ehrlich. ich hab so lange cs 1.6 gespielt, und ich fands toll wie leute 
mehrmals die cd gekauft haben weil sie gecheatet haben etc.

und das tolle daran. die schuld wurde valve zugeschoben weil sie die accounts nur zum spaß gesperrt hätten.
selbst schuld.
ergo: das ist das was ich unter "kündbar" verstehe


----------



## xMANIACx (16. November 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Und dieses Nutzungsrecht bleibt somit kündbar, ganz gleich was in den Lizenzvereinbarungen von z. B. Skyrim steht.


 
Ohne die Lizenzvereinbarung von Skyrim jetzt zu kennen behaupte ich mal das es auch für die Verwendung von Skyrim auflagen gibt, an welche es sich zu halten gilt, da ansonsten die Nutzungserlaubnis erlischt (z.B. das von dir angesprochene umgehen von Steam).
Es ist also jede Lizenzvereinbarung kündbar. 
Ich glaube aber, ich habe jetzt auch endlich verstanden worum es dir genau geht. Benötigt man neben Skyrim auch noch Steam, so hat man mehr "Auflagen" die es zu beachten gilt und es gibt einfach einen zusätzlichen Betreiber (in diesem Falle Valve neben Bethesda) welche einem das Spiel "kündigen" könnten, womit du natürlich recht hast.


----------



## MisterSmith (16. November 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> und wo liegt das problem?
> 
> so wie ich das sehe gibts bei steam genau 0% abo.
> da ich mich in diesem bereich nicht super auskenne, tippe ich einfach mal
> ...


Es gibt eine Regelung zur Kündigung, und unter dem ersten Punkt hat man bereits schon mal vorsorglich eine Regelung implementiert, die sich auf Bezahl-Abos bezieht.


> C. Kündigung durch Valve
> 1. Im Falle eines Abonnements, das Sie zu wiederkehrenden Zahlungen  verpflichtet (z. B. ein monatliches Abonnement), ist Valve, falls Valve  Ihr Benutzerkonto oder Abonnement beendet oder kündigt, berechtigt, aber  nicht verpflichtet, eine anteilige Rückzahlung etwaiger an Valve  gezahlter Abonnementsgebühren zu bewirken.
> 2. Im Falle des einmaligen Erwerbs einer Produktlizenz (z. B. Erwerb  eines einzelnen Spieles) von Valve kann Valve Ihr Benutzerkonto  insgesamt oder nur einen Teil der Abonnements kündigen (z. B. Zugang zur  Software über Steam), und Valve ist berechtigt, aber nicht verpflichtet  (für einen begrenzten Zeitraum), den Zugang zum Download einer  eigenständig lauffähigen Version der Software und der Inhalte zu  gewähren, die mit einem solchen einmaligen Erwerb zusammenhängen.


 Und beim zweiten Punkt ist für mich klar ersichtlich, dass sich die Abonnements auf die Produktlizenz beziehen. 


doomkeeper schrieb:


> und kündbar wie eben z.b. dass valve einen account sperren oder kurzzeitig einfrieren kann wenn
> gegen die regeln verstoßen wird wie z.b. cheaten, cracken und andere dinge die von
> valve nicht gern gesehen werden.
> 
> ...


 Das Beispiel mit den gehackten Servern hatte ich ja bereits erwähnt.

Und ich hatte das schon an anderer Stelle mal geschrieben, es gibt einen relativ einfachen Weg, alle angebotenen Spiele in Steam ohne Zahlung zu erhalten.

Da bekommt praktisch keiner was auf den Deckel, weil noch nicht mal der Kopierschutz umgangen wird und Valve diese Methode, so wie ich das verstanden habe, (noch) nicht systematisch entlarven kann.
Da interessiert es diese Spieler relativ wenig, wenn ihr Account gesperrt wird, weil diese in einem Spiel mit Cheats betrogen haben...


----------



## Worrel (17. November 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Regelung zur Kündigung, und unter dem ersten Punkt hat man bereits schon mal vorsorglich eine Regelung implementiert, die sich auf Bezahl-Abos bezieht.


Nru weil der Punkt sich auf bezahlbare Abos bezieht, heißt das ja noch lange nicht, daß irgendwann Steamspiele systematisch auf einen Bezahlmodus umgestellt werden.

Valve wollen mit Steam halt auch MMOs verkaufen können - wo ist das Problem?



> Und ich hatte das schon an anderer Stelle mal geschrieben, es gibt einen relativ einfachen Weg, alle angebotenen Spiele in Steam ohne Zahlung zu erhalten.


 Oh, da dürfte es viele Wege geben - vom Kreditkartenbetrug über gefakte Gifts bis hin zu Keys, die man im Laden von den Packungen abschreibt und in Steam aktiviert. (Ja, es gibt Spielepackungen, bei denen der Key AUSSEN drauf steht ...)

Keine Ahnung, ob "deine" Methode dabei ist - das sind lediglich die naheliegendsten Angriffspunkte, die mir im spontanen Brainstorming eingefallen sind..


----------



## MisterSmith (17. November 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nru weil der Punkt sich auf bezahlbare Abos bezieht, heißt das ja noch lange nicht, daß irgendwann Steamspiele systematisch auf einen Bezahlmodus umgestellt werden.
> 
> Valve wollen mit Steam halt auch MMOs verkaufen können - wo ist das Problem?


Natürlich möchte das Valve auch können, es kann sich selbstverständlich auch auf MMO beziehen, selbst beim 2. Punkt, muss es aber nicht. Denn ich hatte es aus dem Vertrag unter 'Erwerb im Handel' bereits zitiert, das Abo wird durch den Produkt-Key oder Serial-Key aktiviert.

Könnte man ebenfalls nur auf MMOs beziehen, aber dann würden die Regelungen zu Singleplayer-Spielen fehlen.



Worrel schrieb:


> Oh, da dürfte es viele Wege geben - vom Kreditkartenbetrug über gefakte Gifts bis hin zu Keys, die man im Laden von den Packungen abschreibt und in Steam aktiviert. (Ja, es gibt Spielepackungen, bei denen der Key AUSSEN drauf steht ...)
> 
> Keine Ahnung, ob "deine" Methode dabei ist - das sind lediglich die naheliegendsten Angriffspunkte, die mir im spontanen Brainstorming eingefallen sind..


  Ich hatte nach einer Lösung für einen User gesucht, für den möglichen Region Lock bei Deus Ex: HR.
Da bin ich dann auf eine Seite gestoßen, wo sich ein User gewundert hatte, weshalb er Spiele ohne zu bezahlen in seinen Steam-Account bekommen hat.
Mehr will ich aber nicht schreiben, da ich keine Werbung für so einen Diebstahl machen möchte.


----------



## xMANIACx (17. November 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Natürlich möchte das Valve auch können, es kann sich selbstverständlich auch auf MMO beziehen, selbst beim 2. Punkt, muss es aber nicht. Denn ich hatte es aus dem Vertrag unter 'Erwerb im Handel' bereits zitiert, das Abo wird durch den Produkt-Key oder Serial-Key aktiviert.
> 
> Könnte man ebenfalls nur auf MMOs beziehen, aber dann würden die Regelungen zu Singleplayer-Spielen fehlen.



Natürlich können Abogebühren auch für ein Einzelspielerspiel gefordert werden, aber diese Bedingung kann Valve nicht stellen, da Valve selber keinen Einfluss auf den Inhalt des Abonnements hat (ausser bei ihren eigenen Produkten). Denn der Inhalt des Abonnements wird vom Rechteinhaber vorgegeben und in dem Fall wäre es egal ob du ein Spiel über Steam, Amazon oder im MediaMarkt kaufst, da du überall Monatsgebühren bezahlen müsstest wenn diese im Vertrag verankert sind (denn ausser bei ihren eigenen Spielen ist Valve nicht der Rechteinhaber an den Produkten die sie verkaufen). Und da Steam selbst ohne Zusatzsoftware kein Abonnement darstellt kann für die Nutzung von Steam selbst auch kein Geld über die von dir zitierte Regelung eingefordert werden. Zudem musst du auch dem Abonnement erstmal zustimmen bevor es wirksam werden kann.


€dit: Hast du übrigens mal einen Link zu der Geschichte mit dem Spieler wo ein Account gesperrt wurde mit über 100 Spielen weil er bei MW3 auf einen gehackten Server geraten ist? Das klingt nämlich nicht wirklich realistisch bzw. sehr einseitig erzählt, denn normalerweise gibt es für cheaten soweit ich weiss "nur" einen VAC Ban (für das jeweile Spiel oder für alle Spiele?).


----------



## MisterSmith (17. November 2011)

@xMANIACx
Das mit den über 100 Spielen hatte nichts mit dem erwähnten Thread zu tun, ich hatte ja geschrieben 'wenn ich mir vorstelle'. War aber zugegeben etwas missverständlich, keine Ahnung wie viele Spiele der/die Nutzer auf seinem Account hatten.
http://forum.pcgames.de/action/9304...n-hochjagen-cod-mw3-vac-ban-hacked-lobby.html

Er schreibt, dass er einen VAC Ban erhalten hat und sein Steam Account gesperrt ist.


----------



## doomkeeper (17. November 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Da bekommt praktisch keiner was auf den  Deckel, weil noch nicht mal der Kopierschutz umgangen wird und Valve  diese Methode, so wie ich das verstanden habe, (noch) nicht systematisch  entlarven kann.
> Da interessiert es diese Spieler relativ wenig, wenn  ihr Account gesperrt wird, weil diese in einem Spiel mit Cheats  betrogen haben...


 
warum interessiert es den spieler wenig?
ich mein wenn der account gesperrt wird oder z.b. der "key" in einem bestimmten spiel gebannt ist,
dann kann man das spiel zumindest online nicht mehr spielen.

gibt viele cs spieler die dutzend von cs 1.6 daheim rumliegen haben weil sie
ständig beim cheaten erwischt wurden etc.

das hab ich damit gemeint.


----------



## xMANIACx (17. November 2011)

Er schreibt das er einen VAC Ban erhält, nicht das sein Account gesperrt wurde. VAC stellt dabei ein Anti-Cheat-Tool da, ähnlich wie Punkbuster und sperrt Nutzer die beim Onlinespiel betrügen. Dies hat dann die Folge das man keinen Server mehr beitreten kann die VAC als Schutzmaßnahme nutzen. Der Einzelspieler oder die Fähigkeit Spiele zu starten ist davon aber völlig unberührt. Auch kann man noch den Multiplayer nutzen, jedoch nur auf Servern welche kein VAC nutzen (welche es vermutlich im nur in der Theorie gibt, denn wer spielt schon gerne mit Cheatern?).

€dit: nach kurzem Googlen scheinen die VAC Ban Listen Spieleübergreifend (alle Spiele die die gleiche Engine nutzen) zu sein, sodass man mit einem VAC Ban wohl kein Spiel(mit dieser Engine) mehr im Onlinemultiplayer spielen können wird. Eine m.M.n. sinnvolle Lösung, denn wer cheated gehört bestraft und 1. schmerzt es so mehr und 2. schützt man so die ehrlichen Spieler besser. Und im Falle eines falsch ausgesprochenen Bans (der bei absolut jedem System passieren kann) hat man hier wenigstens noch die Möglichkeit auf einen Dialog mit Steam (ob das was nützt ist natürlich eine andere Frage).


----------



## doomkeeper (17. November 2011)

xMANIACx schrieb:


> Er schreibt das er einen VAC Ban erhält, nicht das sein Account gesperrt wurde. VAC stellt dabei ein Anti-Cheat-Tool da, ähnlich wie Punkbuster und sperrt Nutzer die beim Onlinespiel betrügen. Dies hat dann die Folge das man keinen Server mehr beitreten kann die VAC als Schutzmaßnahme nutzen. Der Einzelspieler oder die Fähigkeit Spiele zu starten ist davon aber völlig unberührt. Auch kann man noch den Multiplayer nutzen, jedoch nur auf Servern welche kein VAC nutzen (welche es vermutlich im nur in der Theorie gibt, denn wer spielt schon gerne mit Cheatern?).
> 
> €dit: nach kurzem Googlen scheinen die VAC Ban Listen Spieleübergreifend (alle Spiele die die gleiche Engine nutzen) zu sein, sodass man mit einem VAC Ban wohl kein Spiel(mit dieser Engine) mehr im Onlinemultiplayer spielen können wird. Eine m.M.n. sinnvolle Lösung, denn wer cheated gehört bestraft und 1. schmerzt es so mehr und 2. schützt man so die ehrlichen Spieler besser. Und im Falle eines falsch ausgesprochenen Bans (der bei absolut jedem System passieren kann) hat man hier wenigstens noch die Möglichkeit auf einen Dialog mit Steam (ob das was nützt ist natürlich eine andere Frage).


 
um genauer zu sein ist vac ban nicht spieleübergreiffend sondern engine-übergreiffend.

d.h. wenn man in css einen vac ban bekommt, sind alle spiele die mit der source-engine laufen, auf
vac gesicherten servern gesperrt.
alle spiele die mit der half life (bsp. cs 1.6) engine laufen, kann man trotzdem weiterhin 
auf vac gesicherten servern spielen (obwohl vermerkt ist dass der user einen vac ban hat)

und sorry aber es klingt einfach nicht ganz vernünftig was derjenige in dem thread schreibt.
viel zu wütend und mit irgendwelchen drohungen.

außerdem.


> das beste ist natürlich dass wir einen vac ban bekommen haben auf steam  und keine spiele mehr spielen können na sowas einfach toll,


ist einfach schwachsinn wie oben bereits erklärt.

und wenn man an ein problem mit so einer einstellung herangeht


> der support antwortet sowieso nicht da brauch ich mich garnicht erst zu melden,


dann stimmt da  was einfach nicht. 

es gibt viele beispiele wo der support innerhalb einer stunde sofort antwortet.


----------



## MisterSmith (17. November 2011)

Dieser schrieb aber:


> ...das beste ist natürlich dass wir einen vac ban bekommen haben auf steam  und keine spiele mehr spielen können...


Da ich Steam nicht nutze, kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen, ob das nur auf Spiele mit VAC beschränkt ist, wird dann wohl so sein. Aber es war auch nur ein Beispiel.  Es gab ebenfalls hier im PCG-Forum einen anderen User, da ging es nicht um einen VAC Ban, sondern dem wurde der Steam-Account gesperrt und der hatte das auch nicht für möglich gehalten.

@Doomkeeper:
Weil sich dieser Spieler relativ einfach indirekt einen neuen Account und Key besorgen kann, ohne dafür zu bezahlen.


----------



## MisterSmith (17. November 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> ...
> und wenn man an ein problem mit so einer einstellung herangeht
> 
> dann stimmt da  was einfach nicht.
> ...


 Er hatte doch danach geschrieben, dass er etwas wütend war.


----------



## xMANIACx (17. November 2011)

Natürlich sind Account-Bans möglich. Das will ich auch garnicht bestreiten. Man sollte aber auch immer bedenken das die Darstellungen von Usern in Foren für gewöhnlich recht einseitig sind und nicht umbedingt den genauen Sachverhalt darstellen und es werden vlt. Details weggelassen (z.B. dass der Account über ebay gehandelt wurde, Account Sharing oder ähnliche Dinge). Und man sollte bedenken das man als Aussenstehender keine Chance hat den Wahrheitsgehalt von Aussagen zu überprüfen (hat er gecheated, ja oder nein?). Da hilft es nur sich mit dem Support ausseinanderzusetzen (in einem sachlichen Ton) und wenn das nicht zur eigenen Zufriedenheit läuft ggf. rechtliche Schritte einleiten als letzte Maßnahme.


----------



## doomkeeper (17. November 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Dieser schrieb aber:
> 
> Da ich Steam nicht nutze, kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen, ob das nur auf Spiele mit VAC beschränkt ist, wird dann wohl so sein. Aber es war auch nur ein Beispiel.  Es gab ebenfalls hier im PCG-Forum einen anderen User, da ging es nicht um einen VAC Ban, sondern dem wurde der Steam-Account gesperrt und der hatte das auch nicht für möglich gehalten.
> 
> ...


 
und wie soll sich jemand einfach indirekt einen neuen account und key besorgen?

neuen account erstellen kein problem.
aber von wo sollte man denn ein original key bekommen?

ich glaube kaum dass es eine unüberschaubare zahl solcher leute gibt, welche originalkeys verschenken etc.

das problem ist das folgende, wie z.b. cs 1.6. kostet mitlerweile 15 €.
da tuts vielen leuten nicht weh mal paar mal dasselbe spiel zu kaufen. (falls es dauercheater sind)

nur was ich immer lustig fand, in den ganzen jahren, dass viele
immer so unschuldig waren und nie etwas dafür konnten wenn sie
nen vac bann erhielten.

wenn man aber ständig vollpreis hinblättern müsste, wäre es niemanden mehr so egal
was man eben mit seiner investition anstellt.

aber wir reden hier über den Legalen Sachverhalt.
dass es immer irgendwelche methoden gibt irgendwas zu umgehen usw. 
streitet ja niemand ab.

nur wie eben @ xmaniacx
richtig dargestellt hat.

die betroffenen schreiben immer einseitige gschichten und verheimlichen dinge, die vielleicht wichtig wären um
die situation wirklich beurteilen zu können.

edit. ich will valve keinesfalls in allen punkten schützen.
aber aus reiner erfahrungssache weiß ich dass 95% aller fehler vor dem rechner sitzt.

und viele leute werden nie die ganze geschichte erzählen
da sich niemand gern ins schlechte licht rücken möchte (falls man auch mist gebaut hat)

aber den betreiber anpöbeln ist natürlich die schönere variante


----------



## MisterSmith (17. November 2011)

xMANIACx schrieb:


> Natürlich sind Account-Bans möglich. Das will  ich auch garnicht bestreiten. Man sollte aber auch immer bedenken das  die Darstellungen von Usern in Foren für gewöhnlich recht einseitig sind  und nicht umbedingt den genauen Sachverhalt darstellen und es werden  vlt. Details weggelassen (z.B. dass der Account über ebay gehandelt  wurde, Account Sharing oder ähnliche Dinge). Und man sollte bedenken das  man als Aussenstehender keine Chance hat den Wahrheitsgehalt von  Aussagen zu überprüfen (hat er gecheated, ja oder nein?). Da hilft es  nur sich mit dem Support ausseinanderzusetzen (in einem sachlichen Ton)  und wenn das nicht zur eigenen Zufriedenheit läuft ggf. rechtliche  Schritte einleiten als letzte Maßnahme.


Es gab bei PCG eine News, in der bestätigt wurde, dass jemand seinen Account ungerechtfertigter Weise gesperrt wurde. Der hatte aber sehr viel mehr als "nur" 100 Spiele auf seinen Account.

Steam hat nachdem das Publik wurde, diesen Account wieder entsperrt. Das werte ich für mich wie ein Schuldeingeständnis. Sicherlich gibt es auch schwarze Schafe unter denen die sich beschweren. Und was die rechtlichen Schritte betrifft, ich will jetzt nicht schon wieder den Steam-Nutzungsvertrag zitieren, man hat eben nicht die gleichen Rechte, wie wenn man sich eine "Nutzungslizenz" zu einer Software kauft.


doomkeeper schrieb:


> und wie soll sich jemand einfach indirekt einen neuen account und key besorgen?
> neuen account erstellen kein problem.
> aber von wo sollte man denn ein original key bekommen?


Den Key bekommt man von Valve über einen Steamaccount.
Ich könnte jetzt diesen Forenbeitrag in der Chronik meines Browsers suchen, aber dieser Link würde hier zurecht gelöscht werden.

Ich selbst hatte auch schon einen Kommentar zu einer News hier gemeldet, in dem dieses oder ein ähnliches Verfahren propagiert wurde. Da wusste ich aber noch nicht was es mit dem dort genannten Begriff genau auf sich hat.


----------

